# Lets see the face behind the username!



## Rick

We did this awhile back but have many more members now. I know some of you won't participate but it's nice to see the person behind the username:

This is me.


----------



## idolomantis

Okay than, time to post a picture of me that ISN'T mad by a crappy webcam and horribly deformed  

This is me in the place i hang out all day:


----------



## Rick

What kind of area is that taken in? Looks like a neat area.


----------



## wuwu

all this time i've never knew what you looked like rick, it's nice to finally put a face to the name. hehe

my pic is in my avatar. -= P


----------



## The_Asa

wuwu said:


> all this time i've never knew what you looked like rick, it's nice to finally put a face to the name. hehemy pic is in my avatar. -= P


Whoa, welcome back  

Maybe I'll post a pic this time...later


----------



## Katnapper

Rick, I'm sorry... but I really want to rub your head and shine it up good!   :lol: Love your doggie!  

Good pic Idolo.  

Give us a larger pic, wuwu!!  

Here's me recently (the beginning of this month), with my new T. sinensis mantis T-shirt from Giosan!






Here's me and my son






Here we are with our "snow cat!"






And then the family...


----------



## Rick

wuwu said:


> all this time i've never knew what you looked like rick, it's nice to finally put a face to the name. hehemy pic is in my avatar. -= P


Which is the reason for this thread. Some people are weird about this stuff and won't post a pic online though.

Hey Katnapper where did you get the mantis shirt?


----------



## idolomantis

Rick said:


> What kind of area is that taken in? Looks like a neat area.


Amsterdam forrests  i go in there everyday since i live right next to it.

i find alot of insects there.


----------



## Katnapper

Rick said:


> Hey Katnapper where did you get the mantis shirt?


I won it in the "Guess the Weight" contest we had on the forum a couple of months ago!  Giorgio and Sandra (Giosan) sent it to me all the way from the Netherlands. They have the T-shirts on their website (with several different shirt styles, sizes, and a great selection of different mantids you can choose from), and anyone can go there and order their own!


----------



## superfreak

fishing trip






i caught a fish  






lol. james and me in the city. rockin out.






more rockin out...  






me and my friends at my 20th


----------



## jameslongo

Hey Forum,

It's great putting a face to a name. So here's a couple of pics for anyone's whose interested. Anyone??? hahaha

Sorry about all the edits. I'm having trouble with the Insert Image option, so these thumbnails will have to do for now  

The first one is of me at my girlfriend's birthday. I really like Chinese food  






Second one is Olga &amp; I at Good Vibrations concert earlier this year.






Another one of me at Featherdale Wildlife Park with a grumpy old kookaburra.






And finally, myself &amp; a Purple-Winged Mantid (Tenodera australiasiae). I'm not sure what's on my hand but I study chemistry.


----------



## Katnapper

Very nice pics, Olga and James!


----------



## macro junkie

this is the only one i have.i dont like having my pic taken


----------



## Rick

Superfreak I would have guessed you to be about 14 so was surprised when you said 20.


----------



## jameslongo

Rick said:


> Superfreak I would have guessed you to be about 14 so was surprised when you said 20.


Imagine how I would have felt if I found out she were 14 :huh: :blink:


----------



## Katnapper

jameslongo said:


> Imagine how I would have felt if I found out she were 14 :huh: :blink:


  :lol: !


----------



## superfreak

From the way i act or from the photos?


----------



## revmdn

You just look young, it's a good thing, trust me. One day I will post one myself, I just don't want to break the whole internet.


----------



## jacksun

Ok, fine....but be warned to shield your eyes  

I think there only exist 2 pics of me....both with my Luv....I'm always behind the camera and I like it that way.

Us enjoying ourselves.....

Our youngest kid....

What do you mean Praying mantises?!?!?!

Your kidding, right?!?!?

More fun with the wife....

Now you know why the look on her face in the previous pic  

P.S. no booze involved


----------



## PhilinYuma

superfreak said:


> From the way i act or from the photos?


Well it would be scary if a fourteen yr old could write as well as you! Personally, I don't think that you look fourteen in yr pix at all!

(At least 15!  :lol:  )


----------



## jameslongo

PhilinYuma said:


> Well it would be scary if a fourteen yr old could write as well as you! Personally, I don't think that you look fourteen in yr pix at all!(At least 15!  :lol:  )


You're up next Phil. Let's get those rosy cheeks &amp; twinkling eyes up on the forum


----------



## Katnapper

jameslongo said:


> You're up next Phil. Let's get those rosy cheeks &amp; twinkling eyes up on the forum


[SIZE=36pt]A BIG +1 !!!   [/SIZE]


----------



## superfreak

lol. yeah. another +1 from me  

fifteen my foot, mr late twenties! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper

superfreak said:


> fifteen my foot, mr late twenties! :lol:


 :lol: Mr. very late 20's!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma

Katnapper said:


> :lol: Mr. very late 20's!!!


Katt: The "humorous" excesses of the very young are something that we older, more mature members can tolerate with beniogn amusement, but active encouragement of such excess is hardly becoming in someone of your more mature years. I think that Hibiscusmile has felt constrained to counsel you about this in the past; please don't make it necessary for us to resort to more drastic measures. :lol: 

James: Santa Claus references? Time you leaned the truth, mate. There is a Santa Claus, but he doesn't go to Autralia!

Superfreak: In twenty years, you won't be offended one bit by being mistaken for 35!


----------



## Katnapper

Jacksun said:


> Ok, fine....but be warned to shield your eyes I didn't shield my eyes, and I'm fine!  In fact, you've made my MantidForum experience richer for posting your pics.  I like them, and you seem like a happy, outdoorsy, adventurous, guy-next-door type, lol. Someone I can relate to.
> 
> I think there only exist 2 pics of me....both with my Luv....I'm always behind the camera and I like it that way.
> 
> Well I feel privileged that you shared them with us.
> 
> Us enjoying ourselves.....
> 
> Great to see you and your other half!
> 
> Our youngest kid....
> 
> I hate to be the one to tell you, Jacksun...  but s/he doesn't look a thing like you! :huh:
> 
> Your kidding, right?!?!?
> 
> No, I'm not. :mellow: I'd go for paternity testing right away!
> 
> More fun with the wife....
> 
> Yep, she's having a blast... I can tell! :lol:
> 
> Now you know why the look on her face in the previous pic
> 
> Oops!!
> 
> P.S. no booze involved
> 
> Sure.... that's what they all say!


----------



## Katnapper

PhilinYuma said:


> Katt: The "humorous" excesses of the very young are something that we older, more mature members can tolerate with beniogn amusement, but active encouragement of such excess is hardly becoming in someone of your more mature years. I think that Hibiscusmile has felt constrained to counsel you about this in the past; please don't make it necessary for us to resort to more drastic measures. :lol:


Moi?!!  Surely you jest. My countenance is impeccable, and I sincerely believe your shocking accusation is gravely in error. :angry: So..... Nanny nanny boo boo, stick your head in doo doo!  And go ahead... make my day!


----------



## Rick

superfreak said:


> From the way i act or from the photos?


Photos silly lol


----------



## superfreak

wonderful! that will serve me well in 10 or 20 years!


----------



## Rick

Nobody else huh? These type threads never work on this site.


----------



## Katnapper

Rick said:


> Nobody else huh? These type threads never work on this site.


Well, right now it's got 332 views.... meaning there's lots of interest, just few who participate. I guess it's kind of like mud wrestling or going down the Falls in a barrel...


----------



## idolomantis

yeah come on people don't be shy, just give us your best shot  

i know a few people here have very nice pictures of themselves on other sites  :lol:


----------



## Rick

Katnapper said:


> Well, right now it's got 332 views.... meaning there's lots of interest, just few who participate. I guess it's kind of like mud wrestling or going down the Falls in a barrel...


This is the only forum out of say six I visit that almost always stays on the main topic. Other boards have tons of traffic on their 'other discussions' area.


----------



## Dinora

Hoe kay,

Just grabbed a few random pics.

This one I took about a year ago, was so proud of myself cuz I figured out how to take black and white pictures on my phone! Yay me!!!







(note the cute studded collar B) )

This is my hubby and my son and I about 4 years ago, when it snowed in Houston, was lots of fun!






This one is my and mah hubby on our wedding day (also 4 yrs ago) in front of our favorite tree knick named the "Dragon Tree"






Sorry no recent photos, I just hate taking pictures!!! That and I gained about 15 lbs last year that I'm still working on taking off. When I look hot again, I'll post more!  

Oh, and side note: Rick! Rawr!!!  

*giggle!*


----------



## Dinora

Katnapper said:


> Rick, I'm sorry... but I really want to rub your head and shine it up good!   :lol:


I wanna help!  

*reaches for a bottle of "Bald Head Shine" !*

LOL


----------



## lectricblueyes

Rick said:


> a pic from my Army days;


Thank you very much for serving!


----------



## lectricblueyes

Wow, I'm surprised by some people. I thought Rick was a lot older. Dunno, I think probably because he seems real knowledgable and because he's been in the hobby a long time.

I'd love to see what Phil looks like. He's such a cool guy, I bet he's one of those charming types.  lol

Superfreak, I thought you were much younger too. I think your portrait thingy in your posts makes you look pretty young. Not sure why  and no offense but your portrait picture does absolutely zero justice to just how pretty you really are, which becomes VERY obvious from your pictures in this thread  

Katnapper is a cutie pie!! and so is her son and husband! GREAT looking family! Jesse's gonna be a lady killa!! Better get a leash when he hits 14ish! lol

Idolo, why did I think you were a guy? lol man... I think I had better start reading more profiles! lol

Dinora, you take some very creative and interesting photos. Very cute! (and cool!)

Alright, here goes me...

Here I am at work:






Here I am climbing out of an ancient sinkhole in the rain forest:






A dorky attempt to be cool for a Facebook self-portrait:


----------



## [email protected]

Weird i could not find a picture of my self i looked through over 350 of my pictures i guess i am the one taking them all....

So finally i found one this was over winter break in the keys.


----------



## Rick

LectricBlueyes said:


> Thank you very much for serving!


Thanks! It was a good eight years overall. Got to do a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## lectricblueyes

Chase said:


> Weird i could not find a picture of my self i looked through over 350 of my pictures i guess i am the one taking them all....So finally i found one this was over winter break in the keys.


Took 2 hands to lift that beautiful catch huh?!


----------



## [email protected]

Yea i am still amazed i could lift that monster on the boat it fought for over 3 hours. :lol:


----------



## Dinora

Katnapper said:


> Moi?!!  Surely you jest. My countenance is impeccable, and I sincerely believe your shocking accusation is gravely in error. :angry: So..... Nanny nanny boo boo, stick your head in doo doo!  And go ahead... make my day!


You KNOW she has a point there! &lt;_&lt; 

I second the motion!  

LOL


----------



## Katnapper

Beautiful pics, Dinora!  Thanks for letting us see!  I knew we had a lot in common... I also have a few collars/chokers that I wear from time to time  (but none with studs that stick out like that, lol  ). And alas... I've also gained some weight recently that I'm trying to get off! I used to be skinny my whole life before I had my son. That was over 10 years ago, and my body has never forgotten it! Darn kids!!! :angry: 

David and Chase thanks for posting yours too! A couple of fun loving guys... very nice!  

But please tuck your shirt in, Dave... it's bothering me!  

And Chase... Omg... I really must be getting old.  Egads!! I can't help it... I'm having this urge to want to pinch your cheeks and tell you what a nice young man you look like! ^_^ Thank goodness we don't live near each other... you'd probably fling the fish at me  , and I'd be hysterical. (I don't like to touch fish!)


----------



## kamakiri

Rick said:


> Some people are weird about this stuff and won't post a pic online though.


That's me. You never know when you might have to live off-grid, off-line, out of the watchful eye of BigBrother...or Sauron. :lol: 

I'd just rather know people in person...well, as much as possible. If I'm never going to see you in person, why would I care what somebody here or anywhere online looks like?  If you have to know what I look like, ask arkanis and wuwu.  ...or come down to see me in SoCal!  B) 

And I'm sorry Idolomantis...I thought you were a guy for a while too, when I first joined up here.


----------



## lectricblueyes

kamakiri said:


> That's me. You never know when you might have to live off-grid, off-line, out of the watchful eye of BigBrother...or Sauron. :lol: I'd just rather know people in person...well, as much as possible. If I'm never going to see you in person, why would I care what somebody here or anywhere online looks like?  If you have to know what I look like, ask arkanis and wuwu.  ...or come down to see me in SoCal!  B)
> 
> And I'm sorry Idolomantis...I thought you were a guy for a while too, when I first joined up here.


They are all watching you... do not show yourself or they will move in on the target... so says the mother ship.

PS. 227A9 &lt;--- decoded = wear your tinfoil hat.


----------



## PhilinYuma

LectricBlueyes said:


> Idolo, why did I think you were a guy? lol man... I think I had better start reading more profiles! lol


Or perhaps you did read her profile, LOL!

Idolo: Perhaps because some of us were a bit confused by our preconceptions, I don't think any one has mentioned what a great pic of you that is (though Rick noticed the scenery!!). Nice job! BTW, was it a cold day, or are you growing into that jacket?


----------



## Katnapper

Idolo... I still believe you're a guy.  And a good looking one at that! But awfully young for me! :lol:


----------



## idolomantis

I'll pretend like i didn't read your comments, kamakiri and lectric... BUT COME ON! haven't you people ever heard of guys with long hair!?

never seen a metal band, most people at repttile shows? never?

Phil, yeah it was pretty cold that day.

kat: lol...


----------



## d17oug18

damnit, saw all the pics and thought i put a few of mine, i hate my looks so i try to cover it up with my thick hair lol, here goes nothing...

This one is me playing with my first mantis(Monkey):






This one is me about 2 yrs ago with blonde tips on my hair lol






I was suprised with this pic from my GF lol






My Prom pic about 2 years ago(my gf's prom)






This is my "going out" shirt =P tryin to be pimp






Guess my nickname please?






One of my 4 kids ^_^ (none of them human =P


----------



## Katnapper

Nice pics, Doug!  I don't know why you wouldn't like your looks... you appear to be a nice looking young man. And I feel being an animal lover makes you even more appealing on the inside. Thanks for sharing your pics with us.  

Love the bunny, btw! ^_^


----------



## superfreak

Becky, i love your hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VERY nice  and your son is going to be such a heartbreaker...

Dinora, your wedding dress looks really nice. And you look even nicer  especially in the black and white photo. I have a cats collar i used to wear a lot. But then i got drunk and lost it  And im definitely a fan of the pigtails. Very kinky  

Still calling me superfreak, lectric? the names olga. pleased to meet you, dave, lol! You look like a real cutie in your work photo. and i like the untucked shirt! I guess im going to have to change my avatar now! Sigh...

And idolo is obviously a guy, he just doesnt let his stubble grow out to the point james does (glares at the kookaburra photo!)!

Doug, your bunny is FABULOUS! And your going out shirt looks nice on you, but it looks like the guy on it is wearing diapers...anyone else see that? :huh:


----------



## Katnapper

superfreak said:


> Becky, i love your hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VERY nice  and your son is going to be such a heartbreaker...Dinora, your wedding dress looks really nice. And you look even nicer  especially in the black and white photo. I have a cats collar i used to wear a lot. But then i got drunk and lost it  And im definitely a fan of the pigtails. Very kinky
> 
> Still calling me superfreak, lectric? the names olga. pleased to meet you, dave, lol! You look like a real cutie in your work photo. and i like the untucked shirt! I guess im going to have to change my avatar now! Sigh...
> 
> And idolo is obviously a guy, he just doesnt let his stubble grow out to the point james does (glares at the kookaburra photo!)!
> 
> Doug, your bunny is FABULOUS! And your going out shirt looks nice on you, but it looks like the guy on it is wearing diapers...anyone else see that? :huh:


Thanks, Olga, for the nice comment about my hair... want it?!!  I'm needing a professional cut, or something right now. It's in one of those "can't do anything with it" stages. &lt;_&lt; But for everyone's info... I am a true blonde. I've never colored it. Well, except for that time I put red, blue, green food color in it for clash/clown/crazy day in high school. It didn't all come out, even though I washed my hair with every chemical we had in the house (omg... to think of the things I put in my hair that time!  ) It had a pinkish hue that finally wore off, but only after about three weeks of embarrassment.  Have been afraid to try any color on it ever since!

I see what you're talking about on the shirt. But I can't really make it out as a diaper, lol. But Doug, I'd leave that shirt at home and wear a nice solid color T-shirt, or a casual shirt with a collar to go out in. But... that's just me, lol.


----------



## jameslongo

superfreak said:


> And idolo is obviously a guy, he just doesnt let his stubble grow out to the point james does (glares at the kookaburra photo!)! Doug, your bunny is FABULOUS! And your going out shirt looks nice on you, but it looks like the guy on it is wearing diapers...anyone else see that? :huh:


Firstly, I am a uni student so I can beard up every now &amp; again. In fact, I've trained it to act like cilia, so whenever I'm too lazy to get my sleepy head out of bed in the morning, my beard simply drags me out of it :lol: 

Secondly, the guy on the t-shirt is 50 Cent. He makes nappies look cool yo uh in da house wit da nappy rash! Sorry Doug. You understand he's not my favourite artist  But that's quite a big rabbit you got there. Do you seriously take it for walks? Cos that's awesome!


----------



## Rick

You can leash rabbits? Ha, would have never known that.


----------



## jacksun

Rick said:


> You can leash rabbits? Ha, would have never known that.


Hossenfefer I say!!!

(way too much Bugs Bunny as a kid  )


----------



## ddvw123abc

Here is a picture of me and my cousin


----------



## PhilinYuma

ddvw123abc said:


> View attachment 705
> Here is a picture of me and my cousin


That is the coolest pic!


----------



## Katnapper

PhilinYuma said:


> That is the coolest pic!


I agree, Drew! You're a very nice looking young man.


----------



## d17oug18

Rick said:


> You can leash rabbits? Ha, would have never known that.


i didnt want to get the collar(which by the way his out grown) my gf is double the animal lover i am, and likes taking him on walks with me lol, its really hard though, any sudden noise and he trys to bolt until.... BANG! leash runs out and he falls mid run lol


----------



## rensallar

I'm still new to the forum, but I plan to keep with the hobby a while and on the forum.. so might as well add  I've never posted a photo, so hopefully it will work.

Me with the new wifey..







Me at work..






I wasn't really sleeping, hehe.. it was a photo that I used in our graduation slide-show as a joke


----------



## Katnapper

Rensallar said:


> I'm still new to the forum, but I plan to keep with the hobby a while and on the forum.. so might as well add  I've never posted a photo, so hopefully it will work.I wasn't really sleeping, hehe.. it was a photo that I used in our graduation slide-show as a joke


Your pics posted just fine, Rensallar... great to see you! You and your wife make a very handsome couple.  And I love the joke pic of you at work. :lol:


----------



## ddvw123abc

PhilinYuma said:


> That is the coolest pic!





Katnapper said:


> I agree, Drew! You're a very nice looking young man.


thx all


----------



## Dinora

Jacksun said:


> Hossenfefer I say!!!(way too much Bugs Bunny as a kid  )


ROFLMAO!!!

I watched way too much Bugs Bunny, too.

My favorite was the opera where Bugs dressed as a woman and Elmer Fudd sang to him/her "Your so wovelly!" and Bugs replied "Yes I know it!"






LOL

Gawd, I need help! :lol:


----------



## Giosan

Nice pictures everyone!!

This is my millipede and me :






I'm the on holding the millipede.......  






This is us being crazy as we are! I made Giorgio wear this so we kind of looked a like!  

Hooray for looking silly  






Slightly normal picture!


----------



## superfreak

nice coat!!


----------



## PhilinYuma

O.K. Folks, that's it! Pictured with Faithful Dog Tucker and Granddaughter Sunny.


----------



## Rick

Never thought you would post a pic Phil!


----------



## PhilinYuma

Rick said:


> Never thought you would post a pic Phil!


If you had the intestinal fortitude to do it Rick, I reckoned that I should, too!


----------



## jameslongo

Come now, just because we rear mantids doesn't mean we are horribly disfigured folk. We have to play the cards we have been dealt &amp; none of us have stinker hands.

Nice pics, Phil. Sunny looks like a cool chick


----------



## nasty bugger

I don't have any pics of me on the computer, and don't publish them anyway, but y'all look like fine folks. I usually put a pic of my harley on when somebody wants to see what I look like, but I don't know how to post them on here  

Now y'all know why I told them I'd enlist in the military if they'd guarantee me australia  Lot's of fine women there. Still haven't been to Australia, and I'm too old for that deal anymore


----------



## nasty bugger

There is no such thing as too much bugs bunny. I insist you retract the statement that there is such a state of being!  

Now I know what to look for when I travel through Yuma  

You also know why I wanted to enlist to go to Australia also, but I never made it there  Maybe one day I'll make it there.

This is about as close to a pic of me as you'll get  

I'm holding the camera  

and second pic, me getting ready to take a pic of my buddies niece and sis down on the Yuma proving grounds

in fact, it's time for a midnight moonlight ride. Doubt if I'll see any mantis' or T's tonight


----------



## Katnapper

Sandra, I absolutely love your pics...  you're beautiful... and not only on the outside! And Giorgio isn't that bad either, lol!  My husbands (previous and current) all had/have hair longer than mine, lol.

Finally we get to see that crazy old mad man Phil! Phil, you surprisingly look much like I expected!  

NB... what can I say? Nice hat!


----------



## superfreak

changing my picture. found one where im smiling


----------



## kamakiri

Rick said:


> You can leash rabbits? Ha, would have never known that.


I make mine fly:






or dance:


----------



## PhilinYuma

superfreak said:


> changing my picture. found one where im smiling


At least a thousand ships, Superfreak! But are those drops of moisture in your enclosure? Has James been overmisting again?


----------



## Katnapper

superfreak said:


> changing my picture. found one where im smiling


Now that's a very becoming pic, Olga... shows your true beauty!  Much better!!!  Love the pigtails too... hehe!



PhilinYuma said:


> But are those drops of moisture in your enclosure? Has James been overmisting again?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: !!!


----------



## jameslongo

Katnapper said:


> Now that's a very becoming pic, Olga... shows your true beauty!  Much better!!!  Love the pigtails too... hehe! :lol: :lol: :lol: !!!


I agree. Now you don't look like Madonna/serial killer  The body &amp; blood of Christ... the body &amp; blood of Christ compells you! :lol: 

Phil/Katnapper: This species, (_Olga cephalodiflagelli_), requires high humidity to flourish  I should really purify the water before misting her  I'd take her out of her enclosure for photos but she'll just fly at my face :lol:


----------



## superfreak

ha. ha. &lt;_&lt; if you continue being this charming i might fly at your pants! And trust me, you wont enjoy it! Ka-KAW!! :lol:


----------



## superfreak

oh, and thanks becky and phil! i guess a smile really does make a difference.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Well I havent posted here and missed a lot of fun... :angry: , only cause my avatar i s my pic, I am looking for another one with hubby, but havent found it yet. u guys are awesome, what a lot of as we say in the mantis world "species" boys and girls, men and women, fish and bunnies, what else could anyone want?

I think u all look great, the one where "I was suprised with this pic from my GF lol " looks like Paulie on American Chopper!

Rensallar your wife is georgeous! And ddvw, u guys are cute! and for Olga, u do look 15! dont let anyone tell u otherwise! Dinora, u look great, not at all like I pictured u! Idol, what can I say, u look the pic of youth and vigor, Lectric, u at work dont look like u! Phil, I am glad u pointed u out, I was afraid u were the child :lol: wuwu, looks great and so does Rick, a lot of old timers have pics on here from before, like Macrojunky. Rebecca u look great! silly not me, U! :lol: James, keep making that face and it will freeze like that! Jackson was that after the ditch or before?  Chase lookin good! Giosan, u look nothin like u write! and how can u hold that thing? :blink: an last but not least, Nasty, nice butt! haha, can I say that on here?

Nice dresser, Nasty! Looks like u do a lot of highway riding there.


----------



## lectricblueyes

Giosan said:


> Nice pictures everyone!!This is my millipede and me :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the on holding the millipede.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is us being crazy as we are! I made Giorgio wear this so we kind of looked a like!
> 
> Hooray for looking silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly normal picture!


Very cute couple!


----------



## lectricblueyes

d17oug18 said:


> My Prom pic about 2 years ago(my gf's prom)


Jus need yo self an *icy* pimp cane to whack-a-hoe who steps outta line and yur bossin.


----------



## lectricblueyes

ddvw123abc said:


> View attachment 705
> Here is a picture of me and my cousin


Awww cute!


----------



## lectricblueyes

Rensallar said:


> Me with the new wifey..


Wow, that looks like something out of a magazine! You two are beautiful! Wait.. the "new wifey"? Like, you change wives like you change undies or what? "here's the new one and here's the one I'm getting this fall".


----------



## lectricblueyes

superfreak said:


> Still calling me superfreak, lectric? the names olga. pleased to meet you, dave, lol! You look like a real cutie in your work photo. and i like the untucked shirt! I guess im going to have to change my avatar now! Sigh...


Ha... Olga it's a pleasure to meet you too though I can't promise that I'll never call you SuperFreak again.  Glad you liked the work photo and I'm glad to see you took my suggestion. Your new avatar picture is righteous. Again, your boyfriend is one lucky Kangaroo.


----------



## lectricblueyes

PhilinYuma said:


> O.K. Folks, that's it! Pictured with Faithful Dog Tucker and Granddaughter Sunny.


Wait... what? huh? I don't see pictures! Where are they! PHIL! you need to show me now!


----------



## The_Asa

I'm too goofy, I know


----------



## superfreak

-Asa said:


> I'm too goofy, I knowView attachment 714


awwww


----------



## jameslongo

LectricBlueyes said:


> Jus need yo self an *icy* pimp cane to whack-a-hoe who steps outta line and yur bossin.


ROFL


----------



## jameslongo

PhilinYuma said:


> O.K. Folks, that's it!


Old Man On The Back Porch :lol: 

That's it? I think not. This topic finally presents me the opportunity to ask of you a photo of this elusive lass named 'Mija.' You reference her so often I'm sure a lot of people are wondering who she is (obviously to a lesser extent than I)  

We want a post! We want a post! We want a post! Mija! Mija! Mija!

That's if she doesn't mind, of course.


----------



## Katnapper

You're a handsome young man, Asa!  



jameslongo said:


> Old Man On The Back Porch :lol: That's it? I think not. This topic finally presents me the opportunity to ask of you a photo of this elusive lass named 'Mija.' You reference her so often I'm sure a lot of people are wondering who she is (obviously to a lesser extent than I)
> 
> We want a post! We want a post! We want a post! Mija! Mija! Mija!
> 
> That's if she doesn't mind, of course.


Yes, I want to know too! She's obviously a member here, but there's no one by that username... and she never posts! You told me when I asked, that "Mija is 'far, far away' and has an Important Dad, so is Very Cautious, (don't blame her!)." Mija... please make yourself known!


----------



## lectricblueyes

-Asa said:


> I'm too goofy, I knowView attachment 714


Nice, I like the effect filter you guys used.


----------



## OGIGA

I don't think that's Asa's real picture. I remember him saying a long time ago that he's old. I don't remember the age, but maybe in the 40's?


----------



## Katnapper

OGIGA said:


> I don't think that's Asa's real picture. I remember him saying a long time ago that he's old. I don't remember the age, but maybe in the 40's?


There are 2 "Asa's"... one is "Asa" and one is "-Asa." Maybe you're thinking of the other one?


----------



## OGIGA

Same guy. -Asa is Asa because he lost his original password.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Katnapper said:


> Yes, I want to know too! She's obviously a member here, but there's no one by that username... and she never posts! You told me when I asked, that "Mija is 'far, far away' and has an Important Dad, so is Very Cautious, (don't blame her!)." Mija... please make yourself known!


QUOTE (jameslongo @ May 15 2009, 12:43 AM)

Old Man On The Back Porch

That's it? I think not. This topic finally presents me the opportunity to ask of you a photo of this elusive lass named 'Mija.' You reference her so often I'm sure a lot of people are wondering who she is (obviously to a lesser extent than I)

We want a post! We want a post! We want a post! Mija! Mija! Mija!

That's if she doesn't mind, of course.

You guys are killing me! Do you think that those pix of Sunny came free? On Monday, 0630, I was summoned to find "FouFou" who had disappeared. After an hour's searching, we found him, under her mom's bed. On Wednesday, the gas water heater had to be relit. It turned out that the AC Co had turned off the gas when they installed a new AC unit. Today I was lured over by some story about making shrimp fried rice, a subterfuge to make me watch 3 hours of info on Sims 3 (coming out on 060209, please come soon!). And now you want to see a pic of Mija?

O.K. I have no idea of whether or not she will consent or the price she will exact, but I'll ask.

Also, if I do get an "authorized pic," it will be Email. Do you computer whizzes know how to transfer an Email pic to the forum without my having to transfer it to Picasa, Face Book and finally, here, bleeding pixels all the way?

Perhaps you can answer that first, then I'll try to get a pic (good news is that she's really very cute)!

Oh, and no, she is not a forum member but lurks, and I link her to Interesting Topics.


----------



## kamakiri

Mija = short for 'my sister'?


----------



## PhilinYuma

kamakiri said:


> Mija = short for 'my sister'?


Very close! It's a contraction of "mi hija," my daughter. It is used throughout the Latin American countries (but not Spain) and is a term of affection for any younger female relative and by extension to other girls and young women. A boy would be called "mijo." It is interesting that in English, we might refer to a young man to whom we are not related as "son," but we would never call a young woman "daughter."


----------



## kamakiri

PhilinYuma said:


> Very close! It's a contraction of "mi hija," my daughter. It is used throughout the Latin American countries (but not Spain) and is a term of affection for any younger female relative and by extension to other girls and young women. A boy would be called "mijo." It is interesting that in English, we might refer to a young man to whom we are not related as "son," but we would never call a young woman "daughter."


 :lol: I'm so embarrassed! I *should* know better...


----------



## The_Asa

OGIGA said:


> Same guy. -Asa is Asa because he lost his original password.


Aw, you remembered =P...there are actually two Asa's. However one of them is my father. He started this account and posted an awful lot two years ago. His real name is...undisclosed. My real name is Asa. I am 14, my dad is 43, he no longer visits here however. Maybe I'll get a pic of him to flash a semi balding head to you all =P. He'd kill me if he found out though xD...but no, no deception here. To make it more confusing though, I also have a grandfather and great grandfather named Asa.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Well dont post his pic, just yours, we dont need no beheading here, there is enough of that going on in this hobby as it is! :lol: hey wheres my new smilies? :blink:


----------



## Kaddock

Good to finally see you all! Here are a few of me (the last is of my fiance)



























Ooooo!!! Check out this Kung Fu patch my friend gave me recently!

No... I'm not a martial artist... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Katnapper

Hey, Kaddock.... good to see you too!  Nice hair (and I do mean that!)  



-Asa said:


> Aw, you remembered =P...there are actually two Asa's. However one of them is my father. He started this account and posted an awful lot two years ago. His real name is...undisclosed. My real name is Asa. I am 14, my dad is 43, he no longer visits here however. Maybe I'll get a pic of him to flash a semi balding head to you all =P. He'd kill me if he found out though xD...but no, no deception here. To make it more confusing though, I also have a grandfather and great grandfather named Asa.


Oh no.... attack of the Asa's!!!  :lol:


----------



## OGIGA

-Asa said:


> Aw, you remembered =P...there are actually two Asa's. However one of them is my father. He started this account and posted an awful lot two years ago. His real name is...undisclosed. My real name is Asa. I am 14, my dad is 43, he no longer visits here however. Maybe I'll get a pic of him to flash a semi balding head to you all =P. He'd kill me if he found out though xD...but no, no deception here. To make it more confusing though, I also have a grandfather and great grandfather named Asa.


Ooh, so that explains it. Are you like Asa the 10th or something then?


----------



## hibiscusmile

Oh I hope not, we are collecting Rebecca's on the forum now!!! :lol: ps no offence ment and none taken


----------



## jameslongo

Kaddock said:


>


You play an acoustic bass?!?! You strike me more as a metal man. Where's your axe! N you must be in a band if you play bass, right?



hibiscusmile said:


> Oh I hope not, we are collecting Rebecca's on the forum now!!! :lol: ps no offence ment and none taken


Truthfully, I've been keeping this from you for some time, for obvious reasons, but I thought I'd come forth and say that my name is not James... it is Becky as well :lol:


----------



## Katnapper

:blink: That's it! :angry: I'm formally changing my name to ........ uh....  let me think of something!


----------



## yeatzee

I don't take pictures of myself, so this is the best I've got of me at christmas :lol: 






I'll see if I can't get a friend to take some pictures of me when I skate, as I do not look like the above often  

and me in photographer mode:


----------



## PhilinYuma

So here's the long-awaited pic! I promised that I would not edit Mija's text, BUT:

I am Mija but my real name means "wisdom" and there are many names among Arab women with this meaning. My name for Phillip is based on the Greek cognate for the first part of his name, and our longtime family friendship, Hxxxxx* which means beloved elder relative but is also the name that prostitutes call to prospective Johns -"Hey, Hxxxxx" la! I do not consider it fard to cover the mouth, but I felt very shy when Phillip asked me for a picture. I owed him many favors - now I feel that we are equal again!

I enjoy your forum. I keep mantids and phasmids myself and am reading entomology. There is little literature in Arabic and the English scientific literature is mostly about anatomy and physiology, not ecology or husbandry. Phillip has sent me Orin’s book, and he recently ordered Christian’s book on the Chinese mantis, though it has not arrived yet. Thank you for allowing me to lurk on your forum, and may the Great Mantis Goddess bless you all!

* Our bargain did not include this! Phil.


----------



## Kaddock

jameslongo said:


> You play an acoustic bass?!?! You strike me more as a metal man. Where's your axe! N you must be in a band if you play bass, right?


  Yes I love metal. \m/, no I am not in a band...  

Here is my axe:






:lol:


----------



## Katnapper

Hello, Mija!  I'm glad Phil persuaded you to allow your picture to be added here. You're very pretty and I love your scarf. You ought to join the forum!  I'm sure you would enjoy being a member here... and we don't bite.   Glad to see you, and I hope you'll consider joining MantidForum!  

Kaddock... I like the hair down.


----------



## jameslongo

PhilinYuma said:


> So here's the long-awaited pic!


Mija has nice eyes. Tell her, "It was a pleasure to finally see what an old man has been yapping about all this time."  

Thanks, Phil.


----------



## The_Asa

OGIGA said:


> Ooh, so that explains it. Are you like Asa the 10th or something then?


I lost count  , the family tree gets pretty confusing.


----------



## beckyl92

Im sorry i don't like having pictures took on my own so heres one of me and my boyfriend


----------



## Katnapper

Yeatzee, you look like a very clean-cut, respectable, good looking young man.  Now why do feel there's something deceptive about that pic?!!   

Great to "see" you, Becky!!! You're beautiful!  And you and your boyfriend make such a cute couple.


----------



## beckyl92

Katnapper said:


> Yeatzee, you look like a very clean-cut, respectable, good looking young man.  Now why do feel there's something deceptive about that pic?!!   Great to "see" you, Becky!!! You're beautiful!  And you and your boyfriend make such a cute couple.


aw thanks


----------



## Katnapper

BeckyL said:


> aw thanks


You're very much welcome... it's true!  

Just so long as people (when differentiating between us Beckys) don't start referring to you as "you know.... the young, good looking one!" As opposed to..... :huh: :angry: ...  :lol: !


----------



## beckyl92

Katnapper said:


> You're very much welcome... it's true!  Just so long as people (when differentiating between us Beckys) don't start referring to you as "you know.... the young, good looking one!" As opposed to..... :huh: :angry: ...  :lol: !


hahaha i doubt that'll happen!


----------



## yeatzee

well what I meant by deceptive is that I fit the SoCal skater stereotype pretty good.... i.e. skinny jeans, big baggy T-shirt, a hat/beanie, and colorful shoes.......

  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## macro junkie

me and my cat


----------



## superfreak

i looooove your cat. youre alot younger than i thought you would be. i assumed someone that good with a camera would be old.


----------



## Eldur

Thought I would share my picture. and yes i changed my display name, will not change it more from now on.  






And one with my dog last easter  

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sn...5_1161754_n.jpg


----------



## hibiscusmile

Becky as Beckys go u r as cute as a button!


----------



## hibiscusmile

its true macro junkie, we do look like our pets! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper

Sachiko, you are a lovely young woman. Nice to see you and get a picture to go with the name (the new name, that is! hehe).


----------



## hibiscusmile

Sachio, u are so pretty, r u a nurse? Dog is pretty too!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hey kat! One more Becky on the forum and we can change the name!


----------



## Eldur

Thanks  

No haha I am not a nurse....I just like white shirts sometimes haha  

Are you collecting Rebeccas (Beckys)? Because that is my name too :lol: How many do you have then?


----------



## beckyl92

Sachiko said:


> Thanks  No haha I am not a nurse....I just like white shirts sometimes haha
> 
> Are you collecting Rebeccas (Beckys)? Because that is my name too :lol: How many do you have then?


im a becky xD


----------



## idolomantis

it's an outbreak!


----------



## kamakiri

Uh, please say "hi" to Becky for me...

Maybe "Becky" = mantis keeper ?


----------



## Katnapper

Sachiko said:


> Are you collecting Rebeccas (Beckys)? Because that is my name too :lol: How many do you have then?


  Oh my gosh, Becky! :lol: See, I'm a Rebecca/Becky too! So is the "original" Rebecca/Becky here... who is Hibiscusmile. And BeckyL who lives in the UK. And guess what... I saw a new member join 3 days ago with the name "charleyandbecky!"



kamakiri said:


> Uh, please say "hi" to Becky for me...Maybe "Becky" = mantis keeper ?


Uhhh.... Kamakiri, I've wondered that myself, lol! We may have just discovered (or uncovered) a forgotten or hidden meaning of the name "Becky!" It sure seems that way... doesn't it! :lol: :lol: 



hibiscusmile said:


> Hey kat! One more Becky on the forum and we can change the name!


Change what name? lol I think there are 2 more that we know about now since you wrote that!  hehe

Isn't that odd?!!! 5 of us now I think!  :lol: And what's strange is "Rebecca/Becky" isn't one of the more popular girls' names.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Katnapper said:


> Isn't that odd?!!! 5 of us now I think!  :lol: And what's strange is "Rebecca/Becky" isn't one of the more popular girls' names.


Ah, Katt: It is so very rare to catch you in an error, that I cant resist linking you to: http://www.thinkbabynames.com/meaning/0/Rebecca

When you and Hibiscusmile were born, just over thirty years ago, it was even more popular!


----------



## Katnapper

PhilinYuma said:


> Ah, Katt: It is so very rare to catch you in an error, that I cant resist linking you to: http://www.thinkbabynames.com/meaning/0/RebeccaWhen you and Hibiscusmile were born, just over thirty years ago, it was even more popular!


Hmmm... interesting. Thank you, Phil, for the correction!   Although those graphs were confusing to me... they appeared to be upside down with the numbers, as opposed to most graphs I've seen. Maybe it's just me, lol.  



> The girl's name Rebecca is of Hebrew origin, and its meaning is "to bind".


Maybe that loosely means "bind mantids into enclosures."  :lol: 

PS.... "just over thirty years ago"   hehe!


----------



## DeadInTheBasement

here i am  






well no not really but this one is me


----------



## Emile.Wilson

DITB every time i see that photo of you and the snakes i laugh my arse off


----------



## jameslongo

I think we should take a leaf out of the loveable children's program, 'Bananas In Pyjamas' &amp; name all the Beckys B1, B2, B3, etc.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement

another of me

chilling with my boa Anton and being all purple together :blink:


----------



## beckyl92

DeadInTheBasement said:


> another of me chilling with my boa Anton and being all purple together :blink:


I heard a weird story today about a snake  

a friend of a friend has a pet snake (can't remember which breed but it was big apparently) and she treated it like a human and let it roam her room/sleep in her bed. then it started being strange and started lying next to her in a line.. she took it to the vets and guess what.. it was lining her up to see if she was a possible size to eat. Thats pretty scary


----------



## Giosan

I'm naming my orchid females, Becky 1, Becky 2, Rebecca 1, Rebecca 2...  

Why Orchids? They are as pretty as the Rebecca/Becky's here &lt;3


----------



## Katnapper

Giosan said:


> I'm naming my orchid females, Becky 1, Becky 2, Rebecca 1, Rebecca 2...  Why Orchids? They are as pretty as the Rebecca/Becky's here &lt;3


 :huh: :lol: !!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Well we only need a few more and we can have a Becky/mantis/convoy! hahahaha


----------



## hibiscusmile

Well you already know what I look like, the one in pink in the avatar, other is my sister Mary and here is one of Hubby and me in the Cleveland flats.


----------



## Katnapper

hibiscusmile said:


> Well you already know what I look like, the one in pink in the avatar, other is my sister Mary and here is one of Hubby and me in the Cleveland flats.


I like that pic, Rebecca! ^_^ 

Hmmm.... it's so lovey-lovey, a feel-good pic.   So why am I imagining one of the two of you thinking it would be so funny if you suddenly turned and pushed the other one over that chain and into the water?  :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

I am not that stupid, he would give me a whoppin! :lol: hummmmmmmm


----------



## revmdn

I think I made it work. This is me in Mexico a few years back. I have more tattoos now. I'll try and post one of the boss next.


----------



## PhilinYuma

revmdn said:


> View attachment 731
> I think I made it work. This is me in Mexico a few years back. I have more tattoos now. I'll try and post one of the boss next.


You did! It came out great, but I think that the house is falling over! Was that at the time of the Mexican earthquakes?


----------



## revmdn

No, I think the camera girl was drunk.


----------



## Katnapper

revmdn said:


> No, I think the camera girl was drunk.


Hehe...  Good to see you, Martin!


----------



## revmdn

Thank you.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Lookin Good!


----------



## lectricblueyes

hibiscusmile said:


> Well you already know what I look like, the one in pink in the avatar, other is my sister Mary and here is one of Hubby and me in the Cleveland flats.


Awww very sweet. I'd have a few "sunset" kiss pictures but when I dump a girl or get dumped, I always "delete" her... and her pictures. I have one picture of one of my ex's that I took on top of the ferris wheel at Navy Pier in Chicago. I'll have to dig it up one day and show you guys. It won an award


----------



## lectricblueyes

PhilinYuma said:


> So here's the long-awaited pic! I promised that I would not edit Mija's text, BUT:
> 
> I am Mija but my real name means "wisdom" and there are many names among Arab women with this meaning. My name for Phillip is based on the Greek cognate for the first part of his name, and our longtime family friendship, Hxxxxx* which means beloved elder relative but is also the name that prostitutes call to prospective Johns -"Hey, Hxxxxx" la! I do not consider it fard to cover the mouth, but I felt very shy when Phillip asked me for a picture. I owed him many favors - now I feel that we are equal again!
> 
> I enjoy your forum. I keep mantids and phasmids myself and am reading entomology. There is little literature in Arabic and the English scientific literature is mostly about anatomy and physiology, not ecology or husbandry. Phillip has sent me Orin’s book, and he recently ordered Christian’s book on the Chinese mantis, though it has not arrived yet. Thank you for allowing me to lurk on your forum, and may the Great Mantis Goddess bless you all!
> 
> * Our bargain did not include this! Phil.


Wow pretty eyebrows and the bridge of your nose is fantasticc! God, I wonder what your fingers look like!!


----------



## revmdn

hibiscusmile said:


> Lookin Good!


Thank you, same to you and the hubby.


----------



## ABbuggin

I'll post some of myself, just as soon as they upload.


----------



## ABbuggin

Ok, here's some pics:






Me working at the museum






I'm still working! lol






I'm in uniform here. B) 

I'm in something called Royal Rangers, its just like Boy Scouts, just that more Bible is involved.






This is my project for when I earned my equivalent to an Eagle Scout. It's a 24ft. bridge.


----------



## Katnapper

Love the pic with all the Sticks, AB!  And that's a really nice looking bridge you made... something very much to be proud of.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Nice pix, AB, and any organization that has "Royal" in it is off to a good start!


----------



## revmdn

Nice bridge.


----------



## pohchunyee

This is me and my Veiled Chameleon


----------



## ABbuggin

Thanks guys! I should take some pictures of the bridge in the summer, the surrounding look a lot different than when they did in January!


----------



## revmdn

pohchunyee said:


> This is me and my Veiled Chameleon


Very nice Chameleon. I always wanted to get into these, but I have way to many hobbies now!


----------



## Katnapper

Hey, pohchunyee... wow!  Look at the colors on that chameleon! Very nice...  and great to see what you look like also!


----------



## MingMing

That cameleon is AMAZING!!!!! Makes me wanna get one...


----------



## ABbuggin

Nice cham! I'm working on getting one.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Abuggin, which one is you the T or .... :lol: and that does not look like a real Chameleon it looks like a hand pupper!


----------



## pohchunyee

Thanks!

Katnapper/Ming Ming and ABbuggin: Chameleon are awesome creature you should definately get one or two...LOL... !!I am a chameleon addict as well.... here are several picture of my collections!!!! Some of the are just so colorful!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Sorry, they look like toys to me, Imagine a big guy like u playing with rubber toys


----------



## PhilinYuma

Hey pohchunyee!* Good to see a pic of you! You are a few years younger than my son Dave and look quite a bit like him.

P.S. Is that some kind of lizard thing that you have on yr hand?  

Oops! Sorry I got your name wrong first time!


----------



## Katnapper

pohchunyee, those chameleons are amazing!!! And the little one... omg!!! :wub: He's soooooo cute!! Doggoneit!!! Why did you have to post those?!! :angry: I don't *need *any more pets to take care of.... but you've sparked my interest in them.  I'll just have to stay away from this thread... or at least this section of this thread in the future!


----------



## pohchunyee

Oops.....Sorry!!........


----------



## revmdn

Phil, do you mean me or pohchunyee? You can't see my hands on my pic.


----------



## PhilinYuma

revmdn said:


> Phil, do you mean me or pohchunyee? You can't see my hands on my pic.


Sorry,for the confusion, revmdn. I usually copy and paste nicknames to get the spelling right (!) but I copied yours instead of pohchunyee's. I corrected the post.

Not sure if I have any sons that look like you, revmdn, but I could have, in England or somewhere. A grand niece just got into S.F., so I can ask her!


----------



## pohchunyee

Phil, Those picture of lizard on my hand are my chameleon collections! Post a pic of your son haha.....might be my long lost brother...LOL


----------



## beckyl92

My boyfriend finally sent me the photos from a family members wedding in scotland haha  

Thought id post one!


----------



## Katnapper

Very nice looking couple you two make, BeckyL! Hey... if his hair was just a tad longer, you'd have the same hairdo too.


----------



## beckyl92

Katnapper said:


> Very nice looking couple you two make, BeckyL! Hey... if his hair was just a tad longer, you'd have the same hairdo too.


hahha!

my parents have actually said that before x)


----------



## AmandaLynn

Nice pictures everyone! This is me and my oldest daughter, Lula.


----------



## Katnapper

Nice pic, Amanda! Good to see you and your daughter.


----------



## [email protected]

[SIZE=14pt]hey there pics of my wife my daughter and oh ya me the odd ball.[/SIZE]


----------



## Katnapper

Hi there, Danny!


----------



## [email protected]

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]hey there pics of my wife my daughter and oh ya me the odd ball.[/SIZE]




[SIZE=14pt]I think it is funny that we went to the black canyon and the shirt I put on that day read it ha ha, the pic was taken after we got back from the hike back, oh ya I had found a large native female mantids there I did keep her.[/SIZE]


----------



## PhilinYuma

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]hey there pics of my wife my daughter and oh ya me the odd ball.[/SIZE]


They are all cool pix Ark Blue, but the one I like best is of you with your sleeping daughter. That's the only time they behave, isn't it?


----------



## [email protected]

PhilinYuma said:


> They are all cool pix Ark Blue, but the one I like best is of you with your sleeping daughter. That's the only time they behave, isn't it?


[SIZE=14pt]Ya she was out of it, we where @ Disneyland @ the blue bayou, she a daddys girl, and loves all of our bugs, reps and, birds.[/SIZE]


----------



## robo mantis

ABbuggin said:


> I'm in uniform here. B)
> 
> I'm in something called Royal Rangers, its just like Boy Scouts, just that more Bible is involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my project for when I earned my equivalent to an Eagle Scout. It's a 24ft. bridge.


Woah!!! You wouldn't believe it!!! I'm in Rangers too!! I'm in expedition and have my GMA!!! Your uniform looks different. Are you in ranger patrol or does it have to do with your outpost? What outpost are you? PM me!


----------



## MingMing

pohchunyee said:


>


The baby chamaleon looks like a hairless black rat lol



Katnapper said:


> Very nice looking couple you two make, BeckyL! Hey... if his hair was just a tad longer, you'd have the same hairdo too.


LOL I was gonna say the same thing



AmandaLynn said:


> Nice pictures everyone! This is me and my oldest daughter, Lula.


How do you do it? Im 21 and I look older than you! I want your secret!


----------



## 4upakabra

Me


----------



## ABbuggin

4upakabra said:


> Me


photoshop?


----------



## yeatzee

No, its completely natural!  :lol: 

I love making myself look like a cartoon in pictures, it makes passing time fun!


----------



## robo mantis

You look like somebody i know! hahah


----------



## hibiscusmile

How u do that?


----------



## PhilinYuma

4upakabra said:


> Me


This is just a really great pic! I think that the ballance is great as is, but if you kept just the right half and blew it up, it would make a great old Soviet labor poster.  

I would like to see how you really look though. Chupacabras are fairly common along the Mexican border and we sometimes see one in the desert. You have cloven hooves, horns and fangs for sucking the blood out of cattle, right?


----------



## Stone

Geuss I should go ahead and post a pic of me here too.


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, I dont know how to tell you this, but u have a round piece of metal under your lip!


----------



## Katnapper

Hiya, Stone! Nice to see you!  Hey, post one without the hat for me... I want to see your hair.


----------



## Stone

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, I dont know how to tell you this, but u have a round piece of metal under your lip!


Haha, yeah I used to have one in my septum aswell.



Katnapper said:


> Hiya, Stone! Nice to see you!  Hey, post one without the hat for me... I want to see your hair.


That might be the only pic of me thats gonna be posted lol. I am the type that doesn't like my pic taken.


----------



## Katnapper

Stone said:


> That might be the only pic of me thats gonna be posted lol. I am the type that doesn't like my pic taken.


----------



## hibiscusmile

what's a septum?


----------



## PhilinYuma

hibiscusmile said:


> what's a septum?


The seventh son of a seventh son!


----------



## Katnapper

hibiscusmile said:


> what's a septum?


It's that part right between your nostrils! Ouch!! Lol...


----------



## revmdn

Katnapper said:


> It's that part right between your nostrils! Ouch!! Lol...


Check out my pic, I have my septum pierced.


----------



## yen_saw

wow this thread draws most mug shots as far as I remember! Good to see everyone here. I might have posted my pics on all the mug shot thread before, here are a few latest pics.

Me playing stature at Star Avenue in Hong Kong







below Twin towers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia






with one of the shield mantis nymph caught at foothill of Cameron highland, ready to pack the mantis at my home town in Sungai Petani.






In The Venetian hotel at Macau, reaady to check in






Me with a huge tarantula shed (taken in Francisco's home at LA)


----------



## revmdn

That's one big spider!


----------



## [email protected]

[SIZE=14pt]hay Look out Yen your falling from the bridge of the twin towers[/SIZE]


----------



## Katnapper

My son saw your pics, Yen, and he said, "Mom, DO NOT EVER BUY A TARANTULA!!! If you do, I will move out of this house immediately!" Lol! (He's 10)


----------



## beckyl92

Katnapper said:


> My son saw your pics, Yen, and he said, "Mom, DO NOT EVER BUY A TARANTULA!!! If you do, I will move out of this house immediately!" Lol! (He's 10)


i don't blame him


----------



## yen_saw

Katnapper said:


> My son saw your pics, Yen, and he said, "Mom, DO NOT EVER BUY A TARANTULA!!! If you do, I will move out of this house immediately!" Lol! (He's 10)


Haha! something my wife would say  the only difference is she stays :blink:


----------



## Katnapper

yen_saw said:


> Haha! something my wife would say  the only difference is she stays :blink:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lizard

Hy everyone,

Nice pictures of you all.

This picture of me was taken by a friend when I was feeding my Collared lizards.


----------



## Opivy

very nice pictures everyone! I love threads like these. I love your sweater krakk PABST BLUE RIBBON!!

and yen, i would never hold that freaky thing. some how it's scarier when it's just the skin or whatever

My pics in my avatar =)


----------



## hibiscusmile

ok, ok I figured it out, some things we just dont need to see.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Opivy

haha, just kidding.

ooold picture on halloween





if you recognize my costume, we need to be friends right now.


----------



## MingMing

yen the worldtraveler, lucky you! If i could have a fantasy dream would be prolly a year in europe -obviouslyALL europe, from iceland to grece or 6 months in australia


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks ming ming. Europe or Australia will be cool only been to UK only for couple of day and it was for work too (boo!) I love travelling, except to the offshore platform &lt;_&lt; 

by the way, "ming ming" is my sister's name... no kidding! :blink:


----------



## batsofchaos

Here's a photo of me, my wife, my step-daughter, and my father-in-law.


----------



## Opivy

beautiful family! I like your shirt  coool


----------



## batsofchaos

Haha, thanks! That's one of my favorite shirts.


----------



## charleyandbecky

Hi everyone...fairly new poster here, but I've been on a little while. Hopefully I can get these pics to work. One is of just me and one is of me and my youngest son, Harry. I have three older children too, but one was taking the picture and two were off probably playing the Wii.

Notice my mantis tattoo...I've had this a few years.

Rebecca


----------



## hibiscusmile

you guys are great looking and you all have lovely kids!


----------



## Katnapper

charleyandbecky said:


> View attachment 798
> Hi everyone...fairly new poster here, but I've been on a little while. Hopefully I can get these pics to work. One is of just me and one is of me and my youngest son, Harry. I have three older children too, but one was taking the picture and two were off probably playing the Wii.
> 
> Notice my mantis tattoo...I've had this a few years.
> 
> Rebecca
> 
> View attachment 797


Very nice to "see" you, Rebecca/Becky (whichever... right?!!)


----------



## PhilinYuma

charleyandbecky said:


> View attachment 798
> Hi everyone...fairly new poster here, but I've been on a little while. Hopefully I can get these pics to work. One is of just me and one is of me and my youngest son, Harry. I have three older children too, but one was taking the picture and two were off probably playing the Wii.
> 
> Notice my mantis tattoo...I've had this a few years.
> 
> Rebecca
> 
> View attachment 797


Nice pix. Can we see a clearer one of the tattoo?


----------



## charleyandbecky

You are right...I'll answer to either Rebecca or Becky!

Sure...somewhere I have a better picture saved of the tattoo. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Opivy

Mantis tattoo?! I'd like to see a closer pic of that too =0

what kind of lid do you have on that enclosure becky? Just curious, I have yet to get my first mantis - but I'm trying to figure out what I'm going to keep it in as it gets larger.


----------



## charleyandbecky

Okay...here it is. It is pretty basic. This is my first and only tattoo, so I didn't go for anything too elaborate. Pardon my freckles...I have lots of them and this is a close-up picture!

As for the lid, that picture was taken a while back, so that mantis has moved into another enclosure. But then, it was just the lid that came with it with some extra tulle-like material glued to the top.

Rebecca


----------



## Katnapper

charleyandbecky said:


> Okay...here it is. It is pretty basic. This is my first and only tattoo, so I didn't go for anything too elaborate. Pardon my freckles...I have lots of them and this is a close-up picture!


I like your tat, Rebecca!  

I've got one too... just one, but it's a substantial one, lol. It's a "belt" (goes all the way around my waist and down my hips on each side) of cats, hehe. I apologize as I know you can't see much of it or see it very well... but this is the only pic I can find showing it. And it's also over 10 years old. I had just found out I was pregnant (not showing yet) and was showing it to a relative at a family camp out. But after my son was born, neither me or my tattoo has been the same ever since! :blink: Darn kids!!! :angry:  And nobody better ask me to take new, recent pics of it... I'm still waiting to get back down to my original size first!


----------



## Opivy

love it! you look good


----------



## charleyandbecky

Opivy said:


> love it! you look good


I agree...I love it! And I know all about that "never been the same" thing. I have 4 children. Thankfully my mantis is on my shoulder so it wasn't affected.

By the way, I just realized my son has his mantis shirt on in that picture. You can see it above the words on his shirt!

Rebecca


----------



## revmdn

Very racey Kat.


----------



## superfreak

Yikes! Whos that hot momma?!  (we need an emoticon of the ole wolf whistle here)


----------



## leviatan

Hi everyone ! nice to see you all in real life  

Here's my photos:

Me and the Italian Alps - I hitchhiked form Poland to French Pireneyes througt Czech Republic, Austria, Italy, and France  - I'm 18 on this photo.





Look at this! You can find 3 person which I'm sure you know from TV  Brad Pitt (from 7 years in Tibet), Leonardo di Caprio and Robin Williams  





biggest size just click it-&gt; 



I'm almost at the end of Saint James Way (Camino de Santiago)





Bieszczady's mountains - The South East of Poland





Me and my Girlfriend Evelin - sunset at Baltic Sea





just me


----------



## ArkB[email protected]

[SIZE=14pt]wow Kat now where dose that tat go  I knew a girl who had a sunflower on her tummy but after she had a kid it truned into a "wilting dassy as she said" so your can't be al that bad be glad its not yellow Kat.[/SIZE]

Leviatan wow what a trip good thing you had friends along with you.


----------



## vera_renczi

wow I guess I better jump on this bandwagon :lol: 

I most likely have insane hair, but it's my job so I kinda have to.






and sometimes I wear ridiculously huge glasses






and I believe that I'm all out of recent self portraits, so here's a me looking sinister by someone else

* perhaps it would help if I posted that like I meant to, haha whoa it's late


----------



## Rick

vera_renczi said:


> wow I guess I better jump on this bandwagon :lol:


----------



## mantisfart2

This is me in Ireland on holiday


----------



## Katnapper

Vera, you're absolutely beautiful!  Thanks for letting us see.  

And Mantisfart..... cut that out! LOL!!


----------



## Morpheus uk

I took a semi decent photo whilst in Corfu, heres my fugly mug squinting in the intense sunlight over some prime mantis habitat.


----------



## Kaddock

vera_renczi said:


> wow I guess I better jump on this bandwagon :lol: I most likely have insane hair, but it's my job so I kinda have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sometimes I wear ridiculously huge glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I believe that I'm all out of recent self portraits, so here's a me looking sinister by someone else
> 
> * perhaps it would help if I posted that like I meant to, haha whoa it's late


OMG. Beautiful. You are the goddess of mantids. Amazing. Let me play bass for you.


----------



## vera_renczi

Kaddock said:


> Let me play bass for you.


well that's something I've never heard before... :lol:


----------



## Katnapper

Kaddock said:


> OMG. Beautiful. You are the goddess of mantids. Amazing. Let me play bass for you.





vera_renczi said:


> well that's something I've never heard before... :lol:


Don't fall for it Vera!  Slapping a fish against your thigh is not really a turn on. :lol:


----------



## bassist

Katnapper said:


> Don't fall for it Vera!  Slapping a fish against your thigh is not really a turn on. :lol:


lol'd hard.


----------



## d17oug18

LOL good one katnapper lol good one, hahaha told my girlfriend this once i saw it LOL


----------



## hibiscusmile

mantisfart2 said:


> This is me in Ireland on holiday


So how long have you known her?

and Vera, haha, Kats right, throw em back :lol:


----------



## pilotdave1970

Me and my family...


----------



## ismart

Very nice!  

I really need to find a nice pic of me.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Cool family pic, Dave!


----------



## Kaddock

Katnapper said:


> Don't fall for it Vera!  Slapping a fish against your thigh is not really a turn on. :lol:


  

My bass has strings and pickups, and fretboard inlays. It certainly can't swim, so why not smack it?


----------



## cloud jaguar

wow, i never realized there were such romantic bards on this site, other than myself, of course.


----------



## Kaddock

Arkanis said:


> wow, i never realized there were such romantic bards on this site, other than myself, of course.


We are legion.


----------



## pohchunyee

If anyone knows Villosa and willing to post his picture on this would be great!! LOL!! I really wanna see how this scam artist looks like!!


----------



## bassist

pohchunyee said:


> If anyone knows Villosa and willing to post his picture on this would be great!! LOL!! I really wanna see how this scam artist looks like!!


Funny thing is if he uses his real name and you know it online and he's used it on sites such as facebook myspace etc you could probably find it.


----------



## pohchunyee

Michael Kuo is a very common chinese name. I type in Michael Kuo and i gets tons of them...LOL


----------



## Ian

Recent pic of me walking my mates dog:


----------



## superfreak

wow! i didnt realise how young you are! a


----------



## idolomantis

Are you sure that it is a dog..


----------



## Ian

It's definitely a dog...


----------



## beckyl92

its a pig! :lol: 

awwww


----------



## Katnapper

BeckyL said:


> its a pig! :lol: awwww


+1

I grew up on a hog farm... we raised feeder pigs. And I know what one looks like! lol

Ian, you dog... trying to fool everyone! :lol:


----------



## Rick

superfreak said:


> wow! i didnt realise how young you are! a


Yep. He's about twelve.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Ian said:


> It's definitely a dog...


Sure. And when it grows up, youll be able to roast it with an apple in its mouth and have a dog meat feast!


----------



## Rick

PhilinYuma said:


> Sure. And when it grows up, youll be able to roast it with an apple in its mouth and have a dog meat feast!


Done that. Minus the apple though.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Ian, we know it is hard to get real pets over there, but really there is no reason to be ashamed to walk a pig, so stop pretending :lol:


----------



## superfreak

Rick said:


> Yep. He's about twelve.


uncommonly tall for a twelve year old


----------



## Kruszakus

Ian, do I have to call you my home hog, or is you still my home dawg?


----------



## Ian

Rick - shush old man  

Home dawg can stick, Krus.


----------



## Rick

Ian said:


> Rick - shush old man  Home dawg can stick, Krus.


Somebody finally said it. I was starting to feel it too.


----------



## jameslongo

superfreak said:


> uncommonly tall for a twelve year old


It's trick-photography using a Chihuahua-sized piglet :lol:


----------



## Boxer_Bug

Katnapper said:


> Well, right now it's got 332 views.... meaning there's lots of interest, just few who participate. I guess it's kind of like mud wrestling or going down the Falls in a barrel...


ya mud wrestling we come to see not to jump in. lol.


----------



## Opivy

I don't see the trick photography picture ya'll are talking about...

anyways, here's me looking nerdy - most people guess I'm 13-14 but I'm actually much younger!


----------



## yen_saw

Bringing back an old thread.

Day hunt for mantis at New Caney, Texas






Night hunt (Light trap) at Brookeshire, Texas with friends (Dustin where are you now?!?!). I am the one with white cap.






Bug hunting at Kingwood, Texas... about to leave






Night hunt (light trap) at Savannah, Missouri


----------



## Rick

Nice pics Yen. The Dollar General sign in the background looks funny.


----------



## yen_saw

Rick said:


> Nice pics Yen. The Dollar General sign in the background looks funny.


Yeah i agree, very outstanding :lol: 

But i hope the store will be there forever as its light at night attracted plenty of mantis and i labelled my collection based on that store too...... this is just one of the pinned collection sets


----------



## Kaddock

yen_saw said:


> Yeah i agree, very outstanding :lol: But i hope the store will be there forever as its light at night attracted plenty of mantis and i labelled my collection based on that store too...... this is just one of the pinned collection sets


Yen, those are some nice mantids! Did you happen to get any live ones... New stock?


----------



## yen_saw

Kaddock said:


> Yen, those are some nice mantids! Did you happen to get any live ones... New stock?


Thanks Ben, Yes there were all alive but i freeze some of them so i could spread the mantis up for further taxonomy study. I will check this batch with Carolina mantis collected from other places they somehow look different which is why i labelled them as Stagmomantis sp. for now but could still be S. carolina unless proven otherwise.

Now lets see some new faces from other forum members......


----------



## sbugir

Really cool Yen. Are those pinned mantids frozen then just pinned? I'd like to pin some of my mantids, but they always lose their color  .


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Really cool Yen. Are those pinned mantids frozen then just pinned? I'd like to pin some of my mantids, but they always lose their color  .


That's what I do. Some of them still discolor. Not sure if Yen has that issue or not.


----------



## vera_renczi

I froze one of my sister's mismolted budwing's last night and color got even brighter than it was before. it was like, neon green. crazy!


----------



## sbugir

Scratch this, my selective reading skimmed over the word mismolt  

"I hope it wasn't alive still! That would have been terrible  "


----------



## Katnapper

lemmiwinks said:


> I hope it wasn't alive still! That would have been terrible


Actually, the general consensus is that freezing mantids (or other creatures) is the least cruel or kindest way to euthanize them.


----------



## sbugir

Katnapper said:


> Actually, the general consensus is that freezing mantids (or other creatures) is the least cruel or kindest way to euthanize them.


Yeah didn't read that mismolted part (selective reading  ). Blonde moment  , uh I mean, just a moment  I've had to go through that path like 12 times now -.-


----------



## Morpheus uk

Tuh-duh...







And yes i did have a shave right after this (taken about 15 mins ago)


----------



## Katnapper

Are those stick insects, Morph? Nice pic, btw!


----------



## Kruszakus

Katnapper said:


> Are those stick insects, Morph? Nice pic, btw!


They look more like Phasmids.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Eurycantha calcarata


----------



## Xeo

Might as well post a few recent ones, probably going to be on this forum quite a lot lol


----------



## Katnapper

Xeo said:


> Might as well post a few recent ones, probably going to be on this forum quite a lot


Which one are you in each pic?


----------



## PhilinYuma

Katnapper said:


> Are those stick insects, Morph? Nice pic, btw!


Right again, Katt! That's Eurycantha calcarata, the Giant Spiny Stick Insect, all right.


----------



## Xeo

Katnapper said:


> Which one are you in each pic?


The one with hair. :lol:


----------



## yeatzee

I finally have a recent picture of me. Taken earlier today


----------



## PhilinYuma

yeatzee said:


> I finally have a recent picture of me. Taken earlier today


Way to go, Yeatzee! Not sure that I'd be able to identify you in a lineup from that pic, though! I'm extremely bad at U.S. military firearms, but I guess that that is a M16A1? I was about 18 mos older than you when I first got to shoot military small arms, and always preferred NBWs, but to make things more fun, our targets got to shoot back. How about you?


----------



## yeatzee

PhilinYuma said:


> Way to go, Yeatzee! Not sure that I'd be able to identify you in a lineup from that pic, though! I'm extremely bad at U.S. military firearms, but I guess that that is a M16A1? I was about 18 mos older than you when I first got to shoot military small arms, and always preferred NBWs, but to make things more fun, our targets got to shoot back. How about you?


I guess it would be considered a modified for police use M16A2/A3 (difference between both are the firing modes but since its semi only im not sure) with a telescopic stock and shortened outer barrel.

Excuse my ignorance but NBW's?

I shoot a lot, mostly competition trap/skeet but I also shoot a lot of .22 with my CZ USA 452. This was a friend of my families rifle, who we went shooting with today. He is in our local version of "swat".... nuff said  

Ha, your right I somehow escape all dead on pictures of my face :lol:


----------



## yeatzee

here's another....this shot is kind of cool because it shows the recoil and casing leaving th chamber.






edit: I had to teach my dad how to manual focus (since I had an old film lens on the camera) on the spot to get these pictures :lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma

yeatzee said:


> I guess it would be considered a modified for police use M16A2/A3 (difference between both are the firing modes but since its semi only im not sure) with a telescopic stock and shortened outer barrel. Excuse my ignorance but NBW's?
> 
> I shoot a lot, mostly competition trap/skeet but I also shoot a lot of .22 with my CZ USA 452. This was a friend of my families rifle, who we went shooting with today. He is in our local version of "swat".... nuff said
> 
> Ha, your right I somehow escape all dead on pictures of my face :lol:


I checked "non ballistic weapons" on Google, and it turns out that you weren't being ignorant, I was being obscure  None ballistic weapons in a military context were mostly double edged knives (stiletto) not unlike the Ka Bar but lighter and intended only for killing. We also used "piano wire," though the wire had a triangular cross section, and a military version of the kukris, which was mainly used as a machete. Interestingly, we were obliged, under standing orders, to take completely useless Lee Enfields into combat with us. We stashed them close to the pickup point and carried two sten guns instead.

Stick with yr skeet shooting Yeatzee. Its the smart way to go.

For an available light pic, that second one has a lot going for it. It must have been a bright day!


----------



## yeatzee

PhilinYuma said:


> I checked "non ballistic weapons" on Google, and it turns out that you weren't being ignorant, I was being obscure  None ballistic weapons in a military context were mostly double edged knives (stiletto) not unlike the Ka Bar but lighter and intended only for killing. We also used "piano wire," though the wire had a triangular cross section, and a military version of the kukris, which was mainly used as a machete. Interestingly, we were obliged, under standing orders, to take completely useless Lee Enfields into combat with us. We stashed them close to the pickup point and carried two sten guns instead.Stick with yr skeet shooting Yeatzee. Its the smart way to go.
> 
> For an available light pic, that second one has a lot going for it. It must have been a bright day!


Interesting insight PhilinYuma!

Im not giving up skeet shooting or .22lr shooting anytime soon. I could shoot a 1000 rounds of .223 and still have more fun shooting half that with the .22lr.

Ha, well It was either expose me perfectly and blow the highlights or vice versa. But yes it was a very bright day.


----------



## Katnapper

Xeo said:


> The one with hair. :lol:


I love the hair...  Nice pics!


----------



## kamakiri

PhilinYuma said:


> I'm extremely bad at U.S. military firearms, but I guess that that is a M16A1? I was about 18 mos older than you when I first got to shoot military small arms,


That's actually an AR-15, and I believe civvies would be breaking the law to have an M-16 of any variety. Or even M-16 parts. The parts are just a little different, but the main thing is the capability of automatic or burst fire. And that's where all the fun is  :lol: 

And while semi-auto is great, I'd rather spit the casings myself.


----------



## yeatzee

kamakiri said:


> That's actually an AR-15, and I believe civvies would be breaking the law to have an M-16 of any variety. Or even M-16 parts. The parts are just a little different, but the main thing is the capability of automatic or burst fire. And that's where all the fun is  :lol: And while semi-auto is great, I'd rather spit the casings myself.


Right, but its a cops gun so Im not exactly sure how it would be designated.

Edit: Now that I think about it your right since it was only semi meaning it would still be considered an AR-15 varient


----------



## PhilinYuma

yeatzee said:


> Right, but its a cops gun so Im not exactly sure how it would be designated.Edit: Now that I think about it your right since it was only semi meaning it would still be considered an AR-15 varient


Good news, guys! I checked with Son the Fed and got the skinny. Despite the very confusing and misleading information here: http://www.westernfirearms.com/wfc/default?set=06

you too can become the proud owner of an unmodified military rifle. The states only determine what you can carry -- concealed or not -- it is the Feds who decide what you can own. If you want a class three weapon, essentially a fully automatic weapon, all you have to do is apply to the ATF using the appropriate form, which requires you to explain why you need such massive firepower. "The squirrels in my area are becoming increasingly aggressive." They will consider your request, do a security check that is substantially more rigorous than the one for your Saturday Night Special (actually, they don't. They "outsource" the investigation to a private company! And yes, I have been interviewed by these gentlemen on several occasions). After an appropriate time, ATF will notify you that your request has been denied. There is no appeal. On the other hand, Yeatzee, your friend the SWAT would probably be considered to meet the security requirements without a check. My son, as a Fed most certainly would, and when he puts in his obligatory range time for certification, he sees fellow feds with all sorts of fully automatic weapons.

With one brief and comical exception, I have always banned the keeping of firearms in my house and am proud that my sons who use them professionally, only own service firearms. I have absolutely no problem with anybody following any hobby that does not mentally or physically harm anyone else, but I have always wondered why folks try to kill paper squares and chunks of clay with bullets. All handguns and all military small arms are designed for one purpose, to kill one's fellow man. It is most unfortunate that the most effective "home protection" firearm, a well choked sawed off shotgun is so illegal that even a federal agent may not own one (believe me, I checked!). This is the only civilian gun for which I have ever had any real affection. I have many close friends who are the proud owners of gun collections. Sometimes, after a few drinks, I pull out my trusty (and legal, of course!) knife and ask "ever tried one of these?" They look at me in disbelief. C'est la vie.


----------



## Rick

kamakiri said:


> That's actually an AR-15, and I believe civvies would be breaking the law to have an M-16 of any variety. Or even M-16 parts. The parts are just a little different, but the main thing is the capability of automatic or burst fire. And that's where all the fun is  :lol: And while semi-auto is great, I'd rather spit the casings myself.


You can own an actual M16 if you have the proper permits and the insane amount of cash it takes to buy one. The one in the pic is not an M16. Probably just an AR of which there are a lot of varieties.


----------



## Rick

PhilinYuma said:


> With one brief and comical exception, I have always banned the keeping of firearms in my house and am proud that my sons who use them professionally, only own service firearms. I have absolutely no problem with anybody following any hobby that does not mentally or physically harm anyone else, but I have always wondered why folks try to kill paper squares and chunks of clay with bullets. All handguns and all military small arms are designed for one purpose, to kill one's fellow man. It is most unfortunate that the most effective "home protection" firearm, a well choked sawed off shotgun is so illegal that even a federal agent may not own one (believe me, I checked!). This is the only civilian gun for which I have ever had any real affection. I have many close friends who are the proud owners of gun collections. Sometimes, after a few drinks, I pull out my trusty (and legal, of course!) knife and ask "ever tried one of these?" They look at me in disbelief. C'est la vie.


 :blink: Wow. I guess this isn't the place to talk about this. Lets just say my views are different.


----------



## sbugir

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZoeRipper

Well, I'm new, and this is an old thread but I figured I'd put my 2 cents in.

Here's a pic from back in the day with my dad and little brother, when I was skinny.







And here's a recent, with my HUUUUUGE smile.






Here's just some of my favorite pics of all time, from when I lived in the garage and the night I went to the car and motorcycle show, with some buddies.


----------



## Katnapper

I enjoyed the pics, Zoe! Thanks for letting us see.


----------



## ZoeRipper

Well thank you!

Oh, and here is a pic of me and my dearest darling Husband, the one and only Ryan Hale!!!






Isn't he a Hunk?


----------



## Katnapper

Love the pic of you and your hubby!


----------



## ZoeRipper

Katnapper said:


> Love the pic of you and your hubby!


Isn't he a doll?

He's such a sweetie, and he's referred to our future mantids as "kids". :3


----------



## Colorcham427

,


----------



## ZoeRipper

Brian Aschenbach said:


> ,


Which one are you?


----------



## Opivy

Awh, nice pictures! Amazing how diverse of a crowd there is in this hobby.

Brian, that picture made me laugh. No matter which one you are =0

Here's my girlfriend and me on my Birthday last year.






and us again dressed nicely.


----------



## ZoeRipper

Opivy's a cutie pie!


----------



## Opivy

Awh, thanks Zoe - you're sweet.

Tell your husband I like his shirt! Very cool


----------



## Emile.Wilson

ZoeRipper said:


> Well thank you!Oh, and here is a pic of me and my dearest darling Husband, the one and only Ryan Hale!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a Hunk?


I spot a hickey


----------



## ZoeRipper

Emile: NO YOU DON'T I SWEAR  

Opivy: You enjoy the Dimebag as well?


----------



## sbugir

Zoe, who cannot be in awe of Dimebag's sheer powa???


----------



## ZoeRipper

lemmiwinks said:


> Zoe, who cannot be in awe of Dimebag's sheer powa???


Well, apparently the school system because they tried to get Ryan to stop wearing it. Apparently it's because of teh "drug reference".


----------



## sbugir

ZoeRipper said:


> Well, apparently the school system because they tried to get Ryan to stop wearing it. Apparently it's because of teh "drug reference".


Lol lame. Does he go to a private school lol??? Oh, what was Dimebag's signature drink? It had a cool name lol.


----------



## ZoeRipper

lemmiwinks said:


> Lol lame. Does he go to a private school lol??? Oh, what was Dimebag's signature drink? It had a cool name lol.


No, he graduated from the local public high school (same one I dropped out of incidentally) and they were just dicks.


----------



## Emile.Wilson

ZoeRipper said:


> Emile: NO YOU DON'T I SWEAR  Opivy: You enjoy the Dimebag as well?


Yes i do


----------



## PhilinYuma

So, Zoe, in addition to mantids and nasal reconstructive surgery, you and Ryan are into Pantera?  You must have been all of 11 when Darryl died!

The drink was a shot of Crown Royal and one of Seagram's 7 with a dash of coke, but I can't remember what it was called. Something weird!


----------



## ZoeRipper

PhilinYuma said:


> So, Zoe, in addition to mantids and nasal reconstructive surgery, you and Ryan are into Pantera?  You must have been all of 11 when Darryl died! The drink was a shot of Crown Royal and one of Seagram's 7 with a dash of coke, but I can't remember what it was called. Something weird!


Oh we are quite the rockers. Though when I was 11 I was desperately trying to learn "Stairway To Heaven" on my stepdad's old acoustic. Never really worked out. Then I found the glory of AC/DC.      

And I think the drink was like Whiskey burger something or other.


----------



## sbugir

Ahhh, the Black Tooth Grin was the drink XD

Btw, Stairway to Heaven is easy. You should try to learn it again.


----------



## Opivy

I think people have trouble with stairway because they try to play the Fmaj7 (5th chord) higher up on the neck... instead of open.


----------



## ZoeRipper

Opivy said:


> I think people have trouble with stairway because they try to play the Fmaj7 (5th chord) higher up on the neck... instead of open.


I think I have trouble with it because I don't play guitar.


----------



## Hanne Skriver

I can flash myself as well  

Well, I almost NEED to show someone, since nearly no one in the real world have seen it yet... I have just colored my hair brown and I got it cut in the lenght too. So for the first time in 10 years - I am a brunette. I just think, i'll dye it a bit darker brown, and with a little red tone next time... It almost look too natural now


----------



## Katnapper

It looks nice, Hanne! What is your natural color? How do you like going brunette after being blonde for 10 years?


----------



## Hanne Skriver

Katnapper said:


> It looks nice, Hanne! What is your natural color? How do you like going brunette after being blonde for 10 years?


Thank you very much  

I like it dark. I just thought it would be even darker and more reddish-brown, than it did. So when I get that fixed, I think I'll be satisfied  

My natural color is actually what you still (for a little while) can see on the "icon" besides my (user-)name. Well, the two locks in front are bleached, but the rest of the hair was in my natural color. Don't know what you call that - medium blond? Surely lighter than dark blond. But that was then... now I am a brunette again  

So I hope that helps me finding my Prince Charming


----------



## yen_saw

Many new members have joinned since the last post, lets see some new faces  

Here is my recent pic with the rare corpse flower Lois before she blooms, taken in the Houston Museum of Natural Science.


----------



## Rick

Really neat flower Yen.


----------



## ismart

So, does it really smell like a corpse? :blink:


----------



## Woodbox

Is that the one that ruined the wedding?


----------



## Woodbox

1st and 2nd trip are from my trip to Italy / Greece in March. 3rd one is a Brewery in Colorado and the 4th is Launching model rockets with my brother on top of a landfill. (converted to failed golf course)


----------



## yeatzee

Faily old shot, but hey its head on this time!


----------



## yen_saw

Rick said:


> Really neat flower Yen.


Thanks Rick


ismart said:


> So, does it really smell like a corpse? :blink:


We missed the smelliest time when the stink-o-meter went to 6. It smells like rotten pumpkin when i was there.







Woodbox said:


> Is that the one that ruined the wedding?


 Acouple actually wed in front of Lois the corpse flower - on purpose :lol: .


----------



## LauraMG

This thread caught my attention while I was searching for something else altogether. I thought I should go ahead and share one of myself.

Making a weird face (as usual)






My boyfriend Bryan and I....making a weird face....






And my half sleeve I've talked about a few times. This was when it was new and a little swollen. Turtle, hammerheads, and lion fish


----------



## ZoeRipper

I've changed my look a bit.


----------



## Rick

Laura G said:


> This thread caught my attention while I was searching for something else altogether. I thought I should go ahead and share one of myself.


Cool tat!


----------



## LauraMG

Rick said:


> Cool tat!


Thanks! It's my pride and joy. I have a clown fish and anemone on the inside too, but it's hard to photograph


----------



## shorty

That is a nice tattoo. Whoever did it does excellent work.


----------



## lancaster1313

Here is me taking a pic of my mating pair of Carolina mantids. :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313

Ouch, :blush: is there a way to make it smaller now that I already posted it? My pics always come out huge and my computer skills are lacking. :lol:


----------



## LauraMG

likebugs said:


> Ouch, :blush: is there a way to make it smaller now that I already posted it? My pics always come out huge and my computer skills are lacking. :lol:


Well, you can resize them from your computer before you post. You could resize the picture and edit your post with the smaller size one. There's a free program I use call irfanview that's really simple to work with. I would resize it to 800x600 which is one of the default resizing options in irfanview. That's my recommendation. Might help with your other pictures too  

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## ismart

likebugs said:


> View attachment 1419


Hey now... How you doen? :wub: :lol: I like bugs too! :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313

ismart said:


> Hey now... How you doen? :wub: :lol: I like bugs too! :lol:


 :blush: Thanks. Now when I click your link the photo is smaller. I keep procrastinating on learning new computer skills. Btw, I love the bug I got from you. She stars in that photo! She is a cool mantid, that moves side to side, the whole time while she eats. She was even doing the "dance" during mating.


----------



## Rick

ismart said:


> Hey now... How you doen? :wub: :lol: I like bugs too! :lol:


I know right? B)


----------



## ismart

likebugs said:


> :blush: Thanks. Now when I click your link the photo is smaller.
> 
> I keep procrastinating on learning new computer skills. Btw, I love the bug I got from you. She stars in that photo! She is a cool mantid, that moves side to side, the whole time while she eats. She was even doing the "dance" during mating.


I'm so glad she is working out for you.  Her three other sisters are exactly the same size as she is. Definitely the smallest lot of carolinas i have ever raised. I hope she lays you many ooths!


----------



## lancaster1313

ismart said:


> I'm so glad she is working out for you.  Her three other sisters are exactly the same size as she is. Definitely the smallest lot of carolinas i have ever raised. I hope she lays you many ooths!


She has laid one huge one already and is mating right now.  Do your other Carolina girls do the "dance", while they eat? I love watching her cute movements. She does this mock grabbing thing that I like too.


----------



## ismart

likebugs said:


> She has laid one huge one already and is mating right now.  Do your other Carolina girls do the "dance", while they eat? I love watching her cute movements. She does this mock grabbing thing that I like too.


Mine don't move much when eating. sadly with so many mouths to feed i cant always pay attention to detail. I try when i can though.


----------



## PhilinYuma

O.K. you two, break it up! This is the members' pix thread.  Let's see some new (or old) members' pix!

I look even more decrepit, but Sunny has become Seriously Cute at 16. She is just embarking on a World Tour of Phoenix, but when she gets back, I'll include another duo shot.


----------



## lancaster1313

It was fftopic:


----------



## ismart

Here is my fat head!





This is only pic i have on my computer right now. Sorry!


----------



## lancaster1313

I like the pic.  You look happy and fun. I don't have many pics of myself smiling. :lol: I see the camera and hide. When I was a teen, my mom put a poster size photo of me, smiling, on our wall where everyone could see it.  I have been afraid of cameras ever since. I was so embarrassed when she insisted on showing everyone I knew, that HUGE poster. :lol:


----------



## Rick

Check out my BugFest thread for more pics of Paul!


----------



## ismart

likebugs said:


> I like the pic.  You look happy and fun. I don't have many pics of myself smiling. :lol: I see the camera and hide. When I was a teen, my mom put a poster size photo of me, smiling, on our wall where everyone could see it.  I have been afraid of cameras ever since. I was so embarrassed when she insisted on showing everyone I knew, that HUGE poster. :lol:


That can definitely make a person fearfull of pics!  :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313

I saw those, Paul is smiling, and don't forget pics of other members like Rick, looking all skinny in his blue T-shirt. :lol: Just kidding! Rick is not skinny.  I would like to attend BugFest at least once, it looks awesome.  Btw, my daughter likes the dragonfly shirt Paul is wearing. I show her all the pics on the forum. :lol:


----------



## ismart

Rick said:


> Check out my BugFest thread for more pics of Paul!


Duh! I forgot all about that! :lol: That was pretty sneaky of you Rick! I only remember posing for one pic! :lol:


----------



## ismart

likebugs said:


> I saw those, Paul is smiling, and don't forget pics of other members like Rick, looking all skinny in his blue T-shirt. :lol: Just kidding! Rick is not skinny.  I would like to attend BugFest at least once, it looks awesome.  Btw, my daughter likes the dragonfly shirt Paul is wearing. I show her all the pics on the forum. :lol:


Thanks!  I thought that shirt was appropriate for the event. The one thing i do regret, was not taking a pic of my mantis tatto. If anyone could appreciate it, it would have been you guys!


----------



## lancaster1313

Darn! I wanna see a mantis tattoo.


----------



## Rick

ismart said:


> Duh! I forgot all about that! :lol: That was pretty sneaky of you Rick! I only remember posing for one pic! :lol:


You don't remember me taking that? You were looking right at me..... :lol:


----------



## ismart

Rick said:


> You don't remember me taking that? You were looking right at me..... :lol:


I guess i was just to busy talking to even notice! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma

No actual pics for the last 17 posts or so (except for you Paul, and I've seen that one before. Forever young!), so here's a new one of Sunny looking Sultry. I'll get her mom to take one of us where she looks a bit more normal (unkempt) when she gets back!


----------



## LauraMG

You're in trouble Phil! She's gorgeous!


----------



## ismart

OMG!!! :wub: She is beautiful Phil!


----------



## lancaster1313

Very pretty!


----------



## Rick

PhilinYuma said:


> No actual pics for the last 17 posts or so (except for you Paul, and I've seen that one before. Forever young!), so here's a new one of Sunny looking Sultry. I'll get her mom to take one of us where she looks a bit more normal (unkempt) when she gets back!


Is this your daughter?


----------



## PhilinYuma

Rick said:


> Is this your daughter?


Thanks for asking Rick. Sunny is 16 and my "Adoptive Granddaughter". Her mom has a chronic illness, though she is doing fine right now, and has signed papers that would make me Sunny's legal guardian if anything were to happen to her. I offer a little prayer every day for her continued good health!


----------



## Ntsees

PhilinYuma said:


> No actual pics for the last 17 posts or so (except for you Paul, and I've seen that one before. Forever young!), so here's a new one of Sunny looking Sultry. I'll get her mom to take one of us where she looks a bit more normal (unkempt) when she gets back!


In 2 more years, I'm going to have to ask for her number  .


----------



## Colorcham427

Rick said:


> Is this your daughter?


whats her facebook?! lol just playing, she is stunning though.


----------



## yeatzee

ROFL...

I leave for months and come back to this.... I seem to remember this forum being filled with old, nearly dead guys (Phil :lol: ) and annoying 8 year olds. What happened???


----------



## kitkat39

PhilinYuma said:


> No actual pics for the last 17 posts or so (except for you Paul, and I've seen that one before. Forever young!), so here's a new one of Sunny looking Sultry. I'll get her mom to take one of us where she looks a bit more normal (unkempt) when she gets back!


She's very pretty Phil =)


----------



## kitkat39

I was debating whether or not I really wanted to put any of my pictures up, but if anyone on this forum cares what I look like then I'll consider it. =) I'm sure some people here still think I'm a girl.


----------



## PhilinYuma

kitkat39 said:


> I was debating whether or not I really wanted to put any of my pictures up, but if anyone on this forum cares what I look like then I'll consider it. =) I'm sure some people here still think I'm a girl.


Go for it! We had another member here whom everyone was sure was a girl, and he didn't even have his head covered!


----------



## PhilinYuma

yeatzee said:


> ROFL...
> 
> I leave for months and come back to this.... I seem to remember this forum being filled with old, nearly dead guys (Phil :lol: ) and annoying 8 year olds. What happened???


Watch it Tanner. I plan on remaining nearly dead on this forum for a few more years, just to keep an eye on whippersnappers like you





Didn't even realize that you'd been gone! Your last pic is great though; I just had a more attractive subject!


----------



## idolomantis

yeatzee said:


> ROFL...
> 
> I leave for months and come back to this.... I seem to remember this forum being filled with old, nearly dead guys (Phil :lol: ) and annoying 8 year olds. What happened???


Just the way I remember it


----------



## PhilinYuma

uote name='idolomantis' timestamp='1285047080' post='140822']

Just the way I remember it  

Hey, Idolo! As you most probably saw above, I was thinking of you just now! Belated congratulations on your 17th, BTW. I guess that you and Yeatzee are getting a bit too grown up for all that mantis stuff, nee?


----------



## Rick

kitkat39 said:


> I was debating whether or not I really wanted to put any of my pictures up, but if anyone on this forum cares what I look like then I'll consider it. =) I'm sure some people here still think I'm a girl.


I thought you were for the LONGEST time.......... :lol:


----------



## ismart

Rick said:


> I thought you were for the LONGEST time.......... :lol:


 :lol: I knew he was a dude when i first saw his avatar pic.  

Hey kitkat39, i will trade you some very exotic mantids for some of you harem! :lol:


----------



## kitkat39

ismart said:


> :lol: I knew he was a dude when i first saw his avatar pic.
> 
> Hey kitkat39, i will trade you some very exotic mantids for some of you harem! :lol:


Throw in a couple brews and we have a deal. ;-) We can hit up the local bar and I'll show you how to start up your own harem.

The same way you gave me a choice of colors with the Multispina that you hooked me up with I'll give you a choice as well...

Mexico:






Asia:






Or USA:





















I am a little overstocked with the USA breed, but it's up to you. ;-P











CAUGHT HIM WITH MY BARE HANDS!!!


----------



## sbugir

Someone's a pimp.


----------



## kitkat39

lemmiwinks said:


> Someone's a pimp.


yeah.. lemmiwinks is =)


----------



## sbugir

kitkat39 said:


> yeah.. lemmiwinks is =)


I try  . You know what I meant


----------



## LauraMG

Playa! Got women on every continent! Woo!


----------



## PhilinYuma

So, does your wife take the pix?


----------



## kitkat39

PhilinYuma said:


> So, does your wife take the pix?


"Hey Honey, hold this camera and just take pictures of me no matter what I do OK? Don't question me, just do it"


----------



## Dirtmonkey

Blurry, but it's me.






Vincent


----------



## ismart

kitkat39 said:


> Throw in a couple brews and we have a deal. ;-) We can hit up the local bar and I'll show you how to start up your own harem.
> 
> The same way you gave me a choice of colors with the Multispina that you hooked me up with I'll give you a choice as well...
> 
> You got yourself a deal! :lol: My plan is to start a harem in every state!
> 
> So many to choose from! I'm the kinda guy who likes to try out all the flavas! B)
> 
> Keeping it real pimp daddy smooth! B)
> ​


----------



## scXthursday

Me taking my Facebook pic in the bathroom; HTC G1 tilted; tryin to get the ladies attention






Here's myself trying to take after Anthony Green from the band Circa Survive






Here's myself trying to be Gregory House for Holloween; notice the cane and the lack of Vicodin


----------



## AmandaLynn

I dont post much these days but this is me a couple of days ago,


----------



## ismart

Yet again! Another beautiful lady! :wub:


----------



## kitkat39

AmandaLynn said:


> I dont post much these days but this is me a couple of days ago,


I think I'm in LooOooove.... :lol:


----------



## ismart

scXthursday said:


> Here's myself trying to be Gregory House for Holloween; notice the cane and the lack of Vicodin


Love, the flaming pimp cane! :lol:


----------



## scXthursday

Exactly


----------



## scXthursday

AmandaLynn said:


> I dont post much these days but this is me a couple of days ago,


your pretty; nice picture


----------



## PhilinYuma

Yes, you look seriously cute, Amanda Lynn, but I guess that's not too hard when you're only eighteen!


----------



## AmandaLynn

PhilinYuma said:


> Yes, you look seriously cute, Amanda Lynn, but I guess that's not too hard when you're only eighteen!


Phil


----------



## Akki

I'm practically brand new, but I thought I'd go ahead and participate.

This was minutes after the Saints won the superbowl  :clap:  






This is me and my beagle, Lucy.






And this is one of my two cats, Toki, telling me my study session is over.






I'll of course take pictures of my mantids once they're big enough for my camera to focus on


----------



## PhilinYuma

Great pix, Akki, and that's a nice double helix in the last pic, too!


----------



## Akki

PhilinYuma said:


> Great pix, Akki, and that's a nice double helix in the last pic, too!


As they say, life is the ability to create adenosine triphosphate


----------



## yeatzee

Strength by yeatzee (16 and learning), on Flickr


----------



## LauraMG

I don't know why, but that made me think of Ironman.....great shot yeatzee!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Here are some pics of me and my family from Feb. 2010 in Key West, I'm the guy with wind blown hair... LOL :lol: 






Barb, Chris,and Taylor


----------



## kitkat39

angelofdeathzz said:


> Here are some pics of me and my family from Feb. 2010 in Key West, I'm the guy with wind blown hair... LOL :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb, Chris,and Taylor


wind blown hair.... lol! Sounds like an idea I should try out :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz

wind blown hair.... lol! Sounds like an idea I should try out :lol: 

come on, like the great chick magnet known as KitKat needs any more help getting the ladies attention.   but truth be told I do have to beat them off with a stick! (just a little humor so don't fire on me to bad people)


----------



## GreenOasis

Life's too short to go around being "hum drum" and normal all the time!

I guess I am something of a kid at heart in that I still like playing "dress up", so...all my best pics are of me dressed up in some sort of costume or another. I love learning things and I especially love learning about different cultures, etc. (I am also something of a linguist, so I love learning new languages as well!)

Me wearing a sari:






(Doesn't really look much like me, but...I like how it looks anyway.)

Me as a "Goth":






If I were younger, I'd probably go around goth more.  

Me as a wannabe Egyptian/Tunisian (traditional) belly dancer:






Please pay no attention to the messy background! This was just prior to me moving from California to Oklahoma, so...  

This is my oldest girl...I believe she is 14 here...and obviously, I've rubbed off on her!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Rick said:


> We did this awhile back but have many more members now. I know some of you won't participate but it's nice to see the person behind the username:
> 
> This is me. First pic is of me and my new dog I adopted last week. Second pic is me in Hawaii last year on the black sand beach and third is a pic from my Army days;


The black sand beach is a real visual treat, I went there in 2009 there were giant sea turtles every where,even up on the beach but there protected so you can' get to close(must stay 10 ft back). all of the Islands are beautifull. lion seals are as common to see as sea gulls are here. and on the Big Island one morning I witnessed a pod of wild dolphins 12-15 of them doing there acrobatic moves and back flips 300 ft offshore away from me, I was in awe the rest of the day, but of course I left my camera in the hotel that morning. it's the best place on Earth!!!


----------



## infinite213

Here are some photos of me and my family...

This is me, Ken...






My wife Rebekah and I... We used to live on a nice big creek and that was our backyard.






and my daughter Samara...

Happy..






This is her reaction when Daddy says something stupid...






Days after this pic she cut her own hair and the results after some work done to it by my wife are in the previous pics.


----------



## yen_saw

Nice pics Ken! You daugther is a beautiful little princess!

My latest pic taken at TAMU Insect Open House last weekend, with a giant katydid poster.


----------



## Rick

angelofdeathzz said:


> The black sand beach is a real visual treat, I went there in 2009 there were giant sea turtles every where,even up on the beach but there protected so you can' get to close(must stay 10 ft back). all of the Islands are beautifull. lion seals are as common to see as sea gulls are here. and on the Big Island one morning I witnessed a pod of wild dolphins 12-15 of them doing there acrobatic moves and back flips 300 ft offshore away from me, I was in awe the rest of the day, but of course I left my camera in the hotel that morning. it's the best place on Earth!!!


We saw some of the turtles at another location, but no dolphins.


----------



## ismart

gio said:


> This is her reaction when Daddy says something stupid...


Priceless!!! :lol: 



yen_saw said:


>


Yen!!! Look out!!! Behind you!!! :lol:


----------



## Hypoponera

Hey Rick,

I knew you were in the Army, but didn't know you were para! Very cool! What unit were you in? Did you ever get assigned to Vicenza Italy? We had 2 battalions of paras there. Did you ever get to jump in Germany?


----------



## animalexplorer

yen_saw said:


> Many new members have joinned since the last post, lets see some new faces
> 
> Here is my recent pic with the rare corpse flower Lois before she blooms, taken in the Houston Museum of Natural Science.


"Feed me Seymore!" This is really cool, I was making my observations of Lois through the internet. What a cool opportunity!


----------



## animalexplorer

I have actually done a Tarzan swing on these huge vines while visiting the lower Amazon Peru, they really work! and yes watch out for that tree. I actually haven't ran into a tree while swinging, but I've fallen out of them every now and then.






Last year in Honduras traveling up the Mosquito Coast. Pictured here with a vine snake. I know it says 2009 on the shirt but the Exoterra team didn't go until 2010...






...and here is my idea of rainforest conservation M16 style. "Put the frog down! Hands up!"


----------



## Colorcham427

gio said:


> Here are some photos of me and my family...
> 
> This is me, Ken...
> 
> My wife Rebekah and I... We used to live on a nice big creek and that was our backyard.
> 
> and my daughter Samara...


That little girl of yours is adorable!!!! Sooooo cute!!! How old is she? 4-5? Love her name too! Samara is a very pretty name.


----------



## Colorcham427

kitkat39 said:


> "Hey Honey, hold this camera and just take pictures of me no matter what I do OK? Don't question me, just do it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


hahaha mah dooood LOL

GET IT!!!!


----------



## infinite213

She is 3. I named here after maple tree seeds they are called samaras. I have weird obsession with maple trees, especially japanese maples, there are so many beautiful cultivars out there and one of the most genetically diverse trees in the world. I have one cultivar called arakawa. It is one of the only japanese maples with rough bark. Anyways she is a really smart girl for her age, I taught her how to say all sorts of smart phrases when she was 2 like "atom bomb" and "nuclear fission" ha, Im such a dork.


----------



## Mex_Ghost

a photo with my niece






saludos


----------



## LauraMG

:lol: The fact that you're biting her head adds so much to the masks!


----------



## Mex_Ghost

Here in Mex wrestlers sometime bites the opponents heads....

now I photo of my whole family at my son´s birthday:






me at work:











saludos


----------



## PhilinYuma

These are great! There are a lot of members who have joined since the last big batch were posted, let's see you! BTW have you noticed that mantis keepers seem to have especially cute kids and grand kids?


----------



## animalexplorer

Ok, now I have to post one of my girls. I painted her face for her when the girls had a Halloween dance in last October. She is not really smiling too much because I spent about 2 hours on her face, but then that's what you get when you ask Papa who really enjoys art and tries to do a half way decent job.


----------



## Mex_Ghost

beautiful young girl, congrats


----------



## animalexplorer

I love kids, they are so much fun to be around, I think they are all beautiful! I tell you though when they get in their teens it has it's moments, I still love'em though. You have very cute kids Amigo.


----------



## lancaster1313

Here is my daughter Estelle, with a Chinese mantis. Wow, now that I looked at the photo I posted, I notice all of the scratches my daughter has on her hands. She is always catching inverts, lizards, and snakes. Those _Anolis equestris_ do a number on her skin, but she doesn't even seem to notice. :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma

Thank you for proving my point, guys!


----------



## PhilinYuma

And as further proof, here is my slightly sloshed great niece Sparkle. I think that she's 21, or is it 22?


----------



## lancaster1313

She is pretty Phil, and I hope she felt O.K. the next morning.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Thank you, but ouch! That is Sparkle's kid sister Helen! Drinking age is lower in England!

Here is a mature looking Sparkle (the pretty one):


----------



## yen_saw

ismart said:


> Yen!!! Look out!!! Behind you!!! :lol:


No problem Paul, i just have to give the carnivorous katydid a cricket and it will let me go :lol:












animalexplorer said:


> "Feed me Seymore!" This is really cool, I was making my observations of Lois through the internet. What a cool opportunity!


Paul, yes the museum had a webcam on Lois through out her bloom. She has shrank to only a fraction of her own size a month after her bloom.












animalexplorer said:


> I have actually done a Tarzan swing on these huge vines while visiting the lower Amazon Peru, they really work! and yes watch out for that tree. I actually haven't ran into a tree while swinging, but I've fallen out of them every now and then.


Hey 'Tarzan', see any mantis? 


Mexxico Ghost said:


> me at work:


Is that oil platform in GOM? We might be on the same line of work  My profession requires me to visit oil platform sometimes when i was younger. But now i am happy keeping my feet dry.


----------



## myles

time to bump this topic and get new members (or even old members to put a pic up) also time i plastered my ugly mug in here  

a pic at work + when my head was shaved:






christmas day in Australia






me and brisbane of my bearded dragons:






me and my mate dave "zoidberg"






:whistling: the real me before i photoshoped the above 4 pictures :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313

The last photo was very unflattering.  The others don't look bad at all, but Zoidberg is quite handsome. :lol:


----------



## Ricardo

My face is the avatar but it's a little mean looking  

( Doesn't hurt to look tough on the internet )

So I thought I'd post one that I hope's a tad more friendly. ( Taken a few months back )


----------



## kitkat39

Ricardo said:


> My face is the avatar but it's a little mean looking
> 
> ( Doesn't hurt to look tough on the internet )
> 
> So I thought I'd post one that I hope's a tad more friendly. ( Taken a few months back )


Wow! You look 100 times happier with the shades off! :lol:


----------



## jrh3

I think this is due for a bump. .......


----------



## rs4guy

In Amsterdam!






With my GF on a cruise a few winters back.


----------



## minard734

Me!


----------



## meaganelise9

Lol the Zoidberg costume above is awesome..


----------



## rs4guy

STi guy huh?


----------



## meaganelise9

Yeah. He actually sold his STI for a Porsche 911. *sigh* That thing was great in the winter.


----------



## patrickfraser

OK, so my BFF Abigail and I went to the Dia de las Muertos festival at the Hollywood Forever Cemetery. She is going to have her baby this month and I am so excited! I'm going to be the Godfather. This picture says it all. I will love her forever. She has been there through thick and thin (weight included :lol: ) with me. We even attended prom together in 1988. She's my "BESTY".


----------



## rs4guy

I'm on the hunt for a nice 997 911 too, or an R8 if I can find one. I have a WRX for winter fun as well.


----------



## HoldThePickle

Here I am.... with a stick bug hitch hiker in Costa Rica:






And here I am, doing some fire breathing:






And lastly, me going ready to eat the aforementioned fire:


----------



## patrickfraser

Now that's cool. Have you ever had any "mishaps"?


----------



## HoldThePickle

Fortunately no, I haven't. Just minor stuff. I would do one trick with fire eating where you essentially light your tongue on fire and keep the flame there long enough for an assistant to light a cigarette off it. That one toasted the taste buds one time, but that's really about it as far as mishaps. Hopefully, it'll stay that way.


----------



## Idolofreak

HoldThePickle said:


> I would do one trick with fire eating where you essentially light your tongue on fire and keep the flame there long enough for an assistant to light a cigarette off it. That one toasted the taste buds one time, but that's really about it as far as mishaps.


Ouch... Nastier than a hot chocolate burn. :blink: Cool tricks though.


----------



## HoldThePickle

Haha. Thanks! Even though everyone knows the physics of it.... this is a much more painful trick:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Wow Phil! Now you're making me wish I was five years older!   :wub: 

Just kidding (obviously)!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Understand that this photo is from three years ago, and I was learning how to take photos on my computer. I will get fresh material soon...


----------



## sinensispsyched

What the heck happened to my photo?


----------



## Idolofreak

HoldThePickle said:


> Haha. Thanks! Even though everyone knows the physics of it.... this is a much more painful trick:


I can imagine...


----------



## ismart

I just came across this one!


----------



## lancaster1313

Look out! Behind you!


----------



## agent A

I should draw a pic of wat happens next... Yum Paul sandwich!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma

Hey young Alex! It's been a cuppla years since we last saw one of you! Rather messy as I remember.  , so post a new one of you, preferably with yr kid sister.

I'd post another one of me, but after 70, you don't change much so long as you trim your ear hairs. Also, I only post pix of myself with The Kid, and by now, she is so beautiful that she'd break yr heart.


----------



## twolfe

I'm usually the one taking the photos, and I don't like getting my picture taken. Here's one of me from January 2011 when I was in Florida.

It's the same one on my avatar...


----------



## patrickfraser

ismart said:


> I just came across this one!


You look like the cat that ate the canary. What have you got in that bag. "Something" from the zoo????


----------



## ismart

patrickfraser said:


> You look like the cat that ate the canary. What have you got in that bag. "Something" from the zoo????


Actually it was an ooth. I met another member from the forum there, and bought an ooth. It felt like drug deal going down with aphis so close by. :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser

I can see they've got their #1 agent on your tail. She's scoping you out in the back wearing a pink striped shirt! BEWARE! :lol:


----------



## ismart

patrickfraser said:


> I can see they've got their #1 agent on your tail. She's scoping you out in the back wearing a pink striped shirt! BEWARE! :lol:


Oh shiz! Your right! I did not even notice her!  :detective: :shuriken:


----------



## yen_saw

Nice place Paul!! Where is it?


----------



## ismart

yen_saw said:


> Nice place Paul!! Where is it?


It was in North Carolina. Bugfest!


----------



## agent A

PhilinYuma said:


> Hey young Alex! It's been a cuppla years since we last saw one of you! Rather messy as I remember.  , so post a new one of you, preferably with yr kid sister.


If u look at my avatar, imagine that with blue eyes and short, messy blonde hair and u have me!!!  



Tammy Wolfe said:


> I'm usually the one taking the photos, and I don't like getting my picture taken. Here's one of me from January 2011 when I was in Florida.
> 
> It's the same one on my avatar


I figured, anyways r u, Tammy, by any chance related to a Kirby Wolfe?

Just wondering


----------



## kr1cket

I think I will join into the entertainment....

Help bring back an old thread...







The pic I have in my avatar.... Don't have the piercings in my lip anymore though... Doesn't work well with Jiu Jitsu...






Me skydiving for the first time... Loved it!!!!






Coming out of the Ape Caves.... This lava tunnel is fun to hike through...






One of my kids..... Keara (English Mastiff)






My youngest kid... Luna (Cane Corso)






My oldest kid... Faeden (English Mastiff)


----------



## twolfe

kr1cket said:


> Me skydiving for the first time... Loved it!!!!


Looks like fun.


----------



## agent A

Nice canines!!!


----------



## lunarstorm

Here's a recent shot of me with my lovely fiance:






Meet Zula, my calm, sweet, and ever-hungry H. parviceps.






And lastly, a baby-faced pic at the Washington coast:


----------



## agent A

Cool hierodula!! Does she have nymphs?


----------



## lunarstorm

agent A said:


> Cool hierodula!! Does she have nymphs?


Alas, no, she has thus far laid a single big, beautiful, and unfertilized ooth.

If anyone in the US had success with breeding this species, I'd like to know. Otherwise I sadly expect it to fall out of US culture.


----------



## meaganelise9

Nice, kr1cket. I just went skydiving for the first time in October. It was amazing! My husband wouldn't go with me. Sissy!


----------



## twolfe

lunarstorm said:


> Here's a recent shot of me with my lovely fiance:


Nice photo. And your fiance is very pretty.


----------



## lunarstorm

Thanks Tammy.

Looks are perishable but yeah, she is stunning (my closest buddies occasionally tease that I'm out of my league.) I feel very fortunate to be marrying my best friend.


----------



## kr1cket

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Looks like fun.


It was a blast!



meaganelise9 said:


> Nice, kr1cket. I just went skydiving for the first time in October. It was amazing! My husband wouldn't go with me. Sissy!


Lol... should have told him to man up. If I could do it more often, I would.


----------



## lunarstorm

Nice pics kr1cket, that skydiving pic is one of the coolest I've seen!

And I dig big dogs, they look like fun (we look forward to getting a dog someday).


----------



## kr1cket

lunarstorm said:


> Nice pics kr1cket, that skydiving pic is one of the coolest I've seen!
> 
> And I dig big dogs, they look like fun (we look forward to getting a dog someday).


You should try it. I went skydiving in Toledo, WA at Skydive!Toledo. My monster sized dogs are great... I've discovered that out of any breed I've ever had, I've developed a fondness for mastiffs.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Love my Mastiff- Nikita too! under rated breed all together...


----------



## patrickfraser

lunarstorm said:


> Thanks Tammy.
> 
> Looks are perishable but yeah, she is stunning (my closest buddies occasionally tease that I'm out of my league.) I feel very fortunate to be marrying my best friend.


She looks like a sweetheart. :wub: Congrats on your future nuptials. Have you set a date? Better put a ring on that one, quick.


----------



## lunarstorm

patrickfraser said:


> She looks like a sweetheart. :wub: Congrats on your future nuptials. Have you set a date? Better put a ring on that one, quick.


Thanks bud. Some of my friends were giving me that ring advice years ago, during our first year together.    lol We've been dating for about 8 years and are having an outdoor wedding in the mountains and river near our house this August.


----------



## patrickfraser

I've been telling my BFF Abigail to marry the guy she's with forever. He put a huge ring on it over a decade ago, but she just won't give in. :lol: They have committed to living together and having a baby, though. Go figure. I guess if it ain't broke, don't fix it. They're very happy and that makes me happy.


----------



## jimpaunik

This is me  31 year old blacksmith from sweden


----------



## sinensispsyched

Hey, nice pics!

Once I round up some good photos, I will post some!


----------



## hibiscusmile

were you humming a tune? :clown:


----------



## Mvalenz

This is me at karaoke. I didn't perform. Just there to support my guys.


----------



## itzjustjeff

Alright here goes


----------



## agent A

Wat a cute dog, looks like a porcupine lol!!!


----------



## GreenOasis

LOL, was debating whether to put this one on here, but what the hey, we're all friends, right?






Here's the story: I didn't imbibe any alcohol on the night of New Year's Eve...we had no friends over, were pretty tired after caring for animals all day, etc. So just didn't get a chance to "celebrate". A couple of nights later (can't remember if it was the 2nd or 3rd), I decided I'm at LEAST going to have a glass of wine with dinner. Now, I had been having a hive attack for MONTHS (since Sept) up to this point, and I KNEW I was allergic to red wine, BUT, before it had only ever made me sneeze, etc. (Hayfever reaction.) Well, several minutes after I'd drank a touch of wine, I noticed my lip was starting to go tingly, and I thought, "Great, another stinking hive popping up!" I continued to sip my wine (which, I had actually made into a "spritzer" with some Sprite, so there was only about a shot to a shot &amp; a half of wine in the glass.) And the other side of my lip started going tingly, too. Finally, I just downed the last little bit of wine &amp; didn't think much of it, but mentioned to Steve that I was getting hives on my lips. We went to bed that night &amp; around 3:30 am, I woke up to go to the bathroom &amp; as I passed the mirror, I glanced to see how bad my lip was, and my whole FACE was puffed up! My right eye was completely swollen shut and my mouth looked like "Vincent" (Ron Perlman's character) from the old TV series, Beauty and the Beast! I laid back down &amp; tried not to think about it, but my throat was hurting &amp; as I laid there, I noticed that I couldn't breathe very well...it was like some flap of skin or something was getting in the way almost. I decided that it's better not to take chances &amp; woke hubby up to tell him, weakly, that I thought maybe I should go to the hospital. He looked over at me in his sleep-daze &amp; about shot out of bed like a bolt of lightning hit him..."Alright, let's go!" Never seen that man move so fast!  

ANYWHO...best we can figure is that, since I was already having the hive attack, the body decided to react the same way to the added allergen of red wine. An IV dosage of steroids &amp; Benadryl later and a full week of Prednisone, it all subsided...even the hives! So far, I have only had one or two here &amp; there, but I am still taking the meds 2x a day to make sure that they don't come out in full again (before the "red wine" incident, I was taking H1 blockers every four hours &amp; H2 blockers every 12 hrs.)

On the bright side, as hubby pointed out, "Hey, now you have a new party trick!"

"Wanna see something cool...give me a glass of red wine!"  

P.S. This picture was actually taken about 6 hrs after getting out of the hospital. (And going home &amp; crashing because Benadryl knocks me out!) My eye was still puffy a few days afterwards.

And just for entertainment, here's a pic of our new girl, Jess:






She's a super-dwarf reticulated python. She will never get over 5-6' long! (Normal retics get around 15-18' long.) We plan to get a mate for her sometime this year &amp; hopefully have babies in a few years. She's got a great personality...very "puppy dog".


----------



## agent A

Cute snake!!! If my mom would let me I'd take a few babies


----------



## Mvalenz

Now you can really quote Socrates. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## GreenOasis

LOL...I didn't think about that, but you're absolutely right!


----------



## PhilinYuma

Mvalenz said:


> Now you can really quote Socrates. Hope everything turns out ok.


O.K., you guys have really lost me. Are you talking about the legendary former Brazilian Football Team captain who died last year, or the hemlock guy who rattled on about the unexamined life?


----------



## lunarstorm

Wow Carey, that's quite the mug shot. Glad you're better!


----------



## GreenOasis

I know, huh? Now, honestly, I WOULD'VE been smiling, except that I knew that would stretch out the puffiness and it wouldn't be as noticeable, so I did my best NOT to smile.  Even when the proverbial feces hits the fan, I am usually smiling.  (If I'd really felt like being silly, I could've put on makeup before taking the pic!)

I really thought I looked rather like Quasimodo. Just need a hump!


----------



## Mvalenz

PhilinYuma said:


> O.K., you guys have really lost me. Are you talking about the legendary former Brazilian Football Team captain who died last year, or the hemlock guy who rattled on about the unexamined life?


I was talking about the hemlock guy.


----------



## Skylineblinkfan

Figured id post up the whole family lol






Im in the middle, My wife Carol is the only girl in the pic, Jake (all4bspinnin)-top right, Bryce (xxFaultxx)-Next to my ear.

This is me and my now 19 month old son Kingston.






This is me and my 3 year old son Link






This is my pup Napoleon (Hes the one tan one.) The other dog belonged to jake.






This is my maine coon Ganon.






Ive been looking at this topic and everyones pics for months, so i decided to add my own. Enjoy!


----------



## PhilinYuma

Good on you! Great pix, but is yr son really taller than a telephone pole?


----------



## itzjustjeff

Honey, I blew up the kids!


----------



## agent A

The cat and the baby r so cute!!!


----------



## Skylineblinkfan

Lol thank you! And no not quite as tall as a telephone pole, hes mabey a foot or two shorter. Lol


----------



## gripen

look at that coon! i need a kitty.


----------



## Skylineblinkfan

I love cats. My maine coon is very big but soooo gentle. He has the softest meow its pretty funny coming from a big cat.


----------



## gripen

yeah coons are big wusses!


----------



## Skylineblinkfan

Here's a more recent picture of my son Kingston






And a better picture of our dog Napoleon


----------



## agent A

i dont think he likes santa...


----------



## PhilinYuma

Goshdarn, Young Alex! I saw that you had posted on this thread and turned to it excitedly, thinking that at last you had posted a recent pic of yourself and, of course, your sister. No such luck, so hurry along there and have someone take a pic!


----------



## gripen

Phil you are starting to sound like one of those "old men" we find to often on the internet


----------



## agent A

gripen said:


> Phil you are starting to sound like one of those "old men" we find to often on the internet


I agree

I'll get a pic on here soon, just give me a few days  

Jeez wat do u need a pic of me so badly for? My sis isn't photogenic but my popa is, I'll get a pic of her on my forehead


----------



## hibiscusmile

the kids are really cute , u r lucky man!


----------



## Skylineblinkfan

Thank you very much! =]


----------



## lunarstorm

Nice shots Scarby.


----------



## Skylineblinkfan

Thank you very much as well!


----------



## PhilinYuma

gripen said:


> Phil you are starting to sound like one of those "old men" we find to often on the internet


I've been calling Agent A, "Young Alex" for years, Gripen, certainly long before you graced us with your cheerful presence, because he was one of the youngest members at the time and I was one of the oldest. I see that according to yr profile, you don't know your age; perhaps you are the youngest member now? But I'm sorry that i haven't come up with a special name for you before. How does Quitcha sound?  

@Young Alex: Those of us who remember your first pic on here -- wasn't it yr avatar at one time?-- will know why I want you to post a new one, preferably without food or insects all over yr face!


----------



## agent A

i think sinensispsyched is the youngest, but i'm like the 6th youngest now

i'll get a current pic soon, maybe i'll get some of me outside this spring


----------



## Chivalry

Had fun flipping thru this thread so I figured I'd add a pic or two. This is me, hubby Russ left and son Brandon right (he's at U. of Tennessee studying aerospace engineering as of this year).







I noticed a lot of peeps posted pet pics but I'd take over the thread if I did that! I have 3 dogs, 4 cats, 2 horses, 1 Senegal parrot, and at the moment something like 80 mantids. But, 2 1/2 years ago I got the horse I'd been wanting ALLLLL my life and here's a pic from the day I got her. Abbey's a BLM Mustang; she was born wild in Cali but now, the only time you'd know she'd ever been wild is when it's windy. Russ has since "stolen" her and told me I'd need another horse, so he got me my Arab, Storm


----------



## gripen

PhilinYuma said:


> I've been calling Agent A, "Young Alex" for years, Gripen, certainly long before you graced us with your cheerful presence, because he was one of the youngest members at the time and I was one of the oldest. I see that according to yr profile, you don't know your age; perhaps you are the youngest member now? But I'm sorry that i haven't come up with a special name for you before. How does Quitcha sound?
> 
> @Young Alex: Those of us who remember your first pic on here -- wasn't it yr avatar at one time?-- will know why I want you to post a new one, preferably without food or insects all over yr face!


that wasnt the joke lol. it was you wanting to see his pic so bad!


----------



## PhilinYuma

Gotcha!  If you are lucky, you haven't seen his last one. I think that one of our Polish member's reaction to it got him warning points! Anything would be an improvement!


----------



## jimpaunik

*Back in the days,2001. * :cowboy:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Nice jump!


----------



## patrickfraser

Here's me and my "God baby's momma", Abby at The Cirque du Soleil "OVO" show.


----------



## Idolofreak

Cooool the green dude looks like a bug!


----------



## Idolofreak

Whoopsies... duh! Hadn't seen your Cirque de Soleil post yet.


----------



## D.J.

And this is me! lol


----------



## PhilinYuma

Exactly as I imagined you would look!


----------



## lunarstorm

PhilinYuma said:


> Exactly as I imagined you would look!


+1


----------



## lunarstorm

patrickfraser said:


> Here's me and my "God baby's momma", Abby at The Cirque du Soleil "OVO" show.


Nice picture! Looks like a fun time and makes me wanna pick a random weekend, grab a couple of flights and catch a show. Cheapest would prolly be Vegas, but that's also where we saw our last show (Ka). I liked the martial arts and fire theme and Ka's special effects were outstanding but I prefer the more acrobatic routines, which were more commonly displayed in the other Cirque du Soleil shows I've seen.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Trying out a slide show of me and my family in Hawaii, didn't work though  (oldest to youngest- Nick, Barb, Kaycee, Christopher, Taylor!)


----------



## sporeworld

Nice! I can see the show when I click on the pic, but it doesn't animate here on the forum. Is it supposed to...?


----------



## hibiscusmile

good lookin family!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Sporeworld said:


> Nice! I can see the show when I click on the pic, but it doesn't animate here on the forum. Is it supposed to...?


Yeah I didn't work as planned so I just posted the photo's, sorry to take up so much space...



hibiscusmile said:


> good lookin family!


Thanks Rebecca, I think it was just the Hawaiian sun making us look good, lol.


----------



## lunarstorm

hibiscusmile said:


> good lookin family!


+1 And it's not just the Hawaiian sun!

Your kids are gonna break hearts, I think you've outdone your idolos.


----------



## happy1892

ismart said:


> I just came across this one!


Was that in North Carolina? I went to a museum that had a mantis just like that and the place looked like that.


----------



## rs4guy

Love the Vader Tee!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Wow, lucky kids to be growing up with idolos, Nick!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Thanks everyone for the family praise, here's a couple more of the kids if it's OK to over load this thread with such mindless self centered banter(well my kids love the response), that I have to much footage of?





















And then there's this guy, what's not to love!?!






If you EVER get a chance to go to Hawaii, GO is all I can tell you, even if you have to sell your left sock, and the right one too...


----------



## twolfe

Nick, great photos, and you do have a nice looking family! I've been fortunate to be able to go to Hawaii 4 times. And I just got back last Wednesday. I stayed with a friend and used frequent flier miles to get there.... My friend was there for 4 weeks (still there now). I was gone for 12 days. I would have stayed longer if it weren't for my mantid hobby...seriously!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Lucky ducks, I've only been on two trips-one to Ireland, and one to Florida, where my closest friend was a green anole.


----------



## agent A

sinensispsyched said:


> Lucky ducks, I've only been on two trips-one to Ireland, and one to Florida, where my closest friend was a green anole.


I love anoles but my mom won't let me get one  

So much for encouraging an interest  JK lol


----------



## sinensispsyched

Yeah, just posted a new topic about them.


----------



## agent A

I know

I posted in it lol


----------



## ismart

happy1892 said:


> Was that in North Carolina? I went to a museum that had a mantis just like that and the place looked like that.


Yes, that was the North carolina museum of natural sciences. I went to Bugfest!  



rs4guy said:


> Love the Vader Tee!


The shirt is the many faces of vader! :lol:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Sweet!


----------



## sinensispsyched

BTW, just changed my avatar to a 2 yr old pic of me on a sleepy Saturday. Once I get more recent pics, I will show you that I'm not sleepy.


----------



## sinensispsyched

By 2 yr I mean 2 yrs ago.


----------



## rs4guy

Hanging out on a research platform in the Amazon (amazon ecopark &amp; reserve)






My beautful GF and I on the platform. (65 ft high in the canopy)


----------



## happy1892

Wow!


----------



## patrickfraser

Very nice...when they finish loading.


----------



## dlemmings

okay her is my pic...i am on the right


----------



## happy1892

Here are videos of me. I was surprised I acted so strangely.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khdVXQwDVTs


----------



## happy1892

In this video I caught a dragonfly with my hands. Can anybody else here catch dragonflies with their hands? I have done it many times so I got good at it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImMxeXqvgn8

I was actually trying to ruin his video. He added music and it is funny to me now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHcYqWNTmh0


----------



## sinensispsyched

LOL!


----------



## agent A

Wat kind of frog wuz that??? It was sooo cute :wub:


----------



## brancsikia339

agent A said:


> Wat kind of frog wuz that??? It was sooo cute :wub:


lol


----------



## happy1892

agent A said:


> Wat kind of frog wuz that??? It was sooo cute :wub:


I think it is Acris blanchardi. I could not find another frog that looks like this, but I did not search much. They are eating well.


----------



## Mvalenz

Lol. Happy, the video with the music was funny.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Sister and me , used to be my avatar, but I got tired of looking at self!

New niece just born this week!


----------



## happy1892

hibiscusmile said:


> New niece just born this week!


_Awwwwww_!


----------



## sporeworld

You should SO go back to that old avatar! I love it! Well, I guess that babies face would be a close second. But still...


----------



## agent A

hibiscusmile said:


> Sister and me , used to be my avatar, but I got tired of looking at self!
> 
> New niece just born this week!


NOW THAT IS CUTE!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

so adorable!! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

gotta love those babies, someone else a friends has a girl this week too, love her name, it is Piper Rose,, so pretty, the little girl above is Laken, I not sure about this name though!


----------



## brancsikia339

hibiscusmile said:


> New niece just born this week!


OH MY GOSH SHE IS SO CUTE!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## agent A

brancsikia339 said:


> OH MY GOSH SHE IS SO CUTE!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


i know right? Fuzzyhead has some competition lol :clown: 

she looks JUST like my sis when she was that little :wub: 

she's 13 (14 in a week) now and a devil :lol:


----------



## jimpaunik




----------



## agent A

jimpaunik said:


>


Lookout there's a huge forest fire about to consume your knee!!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Gonna paste new fuzzy in a bit, they cut his hair, now he not fuzzy anymore! I gotta tell you, he is talking up a storm and walking all over the place, so cute, he says, hello, byebye, nite nite, ball, box, bubble, bottle, sand box, plane, ear, nose, banana 3 syllables, bugs and can't member what else, oh yea! gramma! he is just 1


----------



## agent A

Aww lol he must be adorable

Now u need to teach him Latin now so he can speak Latin with me later in life and we can bring Latin back to life


----------



## angelofdeathzz

agent A said:


> Aww lol he must be adorable
> 
> Now u need to teach him Latin now so he can speak Latin with me later in life and we can bring Latin back to life


Where is Agent A in all these pics with the new camera, lol, just curious??????


----------



## agent A

angelofdeathzz said:


> Where is Agent A in all these pics with the new camera, lol, just curious??????


Did u see the video tour of my room? My camera is too big to take pics of myself with unless I time it and stand in its focal point :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

sure, as soon as I learn it!


----------



## brancsikia339

I would post a pic of me if i could find one that isn't me making a weird face...


----------



## happy1892

brancsikia339 said:


> I would post a pic of me if i could find one that isn't me making a weird face...


A weird face is more fun! :sailor:


----------



## brancsikia339

No like they're really really weird

Like Insane face weird


----------



## patrickfraser

brancsikia339 said:


> I would post a pic of me if i could find one that isn't me making a weird face...


That's what ugly people do. :lol:


----------



## agent A

patrickfraser said:


> That's what ugly people do. :lol:


But you didn't make one in your pic :tt2:


----------



## happy1892

brancsikia339 said:


> No like they're really really weird
> 
> Like Insane face weird


That's my style. B)


----------



## patrickfraser

agent A said:


> But you didn't make one in your pic :tt2:


Of course not. I AM GORGEOUS! I always put on my best face for pictures. I don't want to be the freak that everybody points out and says, "Who's THAT freak?" I like people to see me in pictures and say, "oooh, who's that?" Just me, I guess. Remember...You only have one chance to make a first impression.


----------



## happy1892

patrickfraser said:


> Of course not. I AM GORGEOUS! I always put on my best face for pictures. I don't want to be the freak that everybody points out and says, "Who's THAT freak?" I like people to see me in pictures and say, "oooh, who's that?" Just me, I guess. Remember...You only have one chance to make a first impression.


For me the funnier the better LOL! I will post some pics.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

patrickfraser said:


> That's what ugly people do. :lol:


Skip it, didn't come out right?


----------



## happy1892

brancsikia339 said:


> No like they're really really weird
> 
> Like Insane face weird


I was joking.Oops forgot to delete this.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

And Happy is also a good looking kid, so I hope he uses his genuine heart to help him be happy? And not just go though the ladies like a bottles of water...Pm her? Lol


----------



## sueb4653

Here's me, the back drop is PIkes Peak Colorado Springs


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Beautiful!!! Looks like spring time only in the summer!  A friend of mine comes from there and always tells me what I'm missing?


----------



## happy1892

angelofdeathzz said:


> And Happy is also a good looking kid, so I hope he uses his genuine heart to help him be happy? And not just go though the ladies like a bottles of water...Pm her? Lol


I do not like this.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

? Sorry just trying to help, my bad....


----------



## happy1892

angelofdeathzz said:


> ? Sorry just trying to help, my bad....


Thanks.  Sorry about that.


----------



## hibiscusmile

lookin good out there on the edge!


----------



## brancsikia339

patrickfraser said:


> Of course not. I AM GORGEOUS! I always put on my best face for pictures. I don't want to be the freak that everybody points out and says, "Who's THAT freak?" I like people to see me in pictures and say, "oooh, who's that?" Just me, I guess. Remember...You only have one chance to make a first impression.


I take funny pics with my FRIENDS. So of course were going to act weird. DUHH


----------



## brancsikia339

i got nothing


----------



## minard734




----------



## agent A




----------



## minard734

Haahahaha! Great pic, Agent A. Although your skin color is like that of an oompa loompa in that lighting... oh my.

And this is the REAL me  .


----------



## agent A

Ryan Minard said:


> Haahahaha! Great pic, Agent A. Although your skin color is like that of an oompa loompa in that lighting... oh my.


That's not from the lighting :tt2:


----------



## Mime454

Ryan Minard said:


>


You look like Taylor Lautner( or however it's spelled).


----------



## minard734

Mime454 said:


> You look like Taylor Lautner( or however it's spelled).


LOL I get that a lot!


----------



## Red_Leader

We have a 120 gallon reef tank built into the dining room wall too...

-Red


----------



## sinensispsyched

Hey A, did you get locked in a tanning booth?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I don't want to break the camera so toned it down with my ugly self, can you guess the nebula I seek shelter behind?











You guys are the Best!


----------



## agent A

is it the pelican or carina nebula?


----------



## sinensispsyched

We must resurrect this thread!


----------



## Mvalenz

angelofdeathzz said:


> I don't want to break the camera so toned it down with my ugly self, can you guess the nebula I seek shelter behind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are the Best!


It looks like your on an acid trip. Lol


----------



## sinensispsyched

Haha! Now I've got to dig up some pics.....


----------



## angelofdeathzz

JUST SAY NO! Don't do drugs, I just get high on life... well and a few beers now and then!


----------



## happy1892

angelofdeathzz said:


> JUST SAY NO! Don't do drugs, I just get high on life... well and a few beers now and then!


Yeah, you are right. I am the addictive type actually. Just do not do anything too risky just for some fun...  you know what I mean?


----------



## Webeviction

Just a face for the name....


----------



## lancaster1313

Webeviction: Do you have any pics in the habitat where you find all your awesome creatures?


----------



## Webeviction

Not on my phone I'll try and take a few...


----------



## JSaff86

im at a summer cookout with my bro im the one drinking the beer





bumper boats with the nephew and we dominated!


----------



## petoly

I don't like having pix taken. I don't consider myself very photogenic and I hate my face.

these are the best I could find.

me tattooing:







Me piercing: (that's not a mortified face, that's just me concentrating....yeah I look like that when I concentrate, my client looks nervouse but that's her relaxed face lol)


----------



## lancaster1313

Oh My!

Do people ever try to back out of getting pierced on account of the face you make?

I will bet that the piercings come out perfect if you concentrate that hard. Where were you when that dude messed up my bellybutton? lol

You look calm in the tattooing pic.


----------



## petoly

well when I'm tattooing I'm not stabbing a needle THROUGH tissue. The piercing came out fine. of the 7 years I have pierced I have never had a complaint. I even have to fix lots of stuff my ex coworkers did or other people from other shops. Piercing is like cutting wood. Measure twice cut once. The angles have to be perfect. It may sound weird but there's much more margin for error with a tattoo than a piercing. I definitely concentrate a lot more when I pierce even though it's a much quicker procedure.

she got her Tragus pierced and she still has it =) this pic was from 2 years ago

nobody has ever backed out in account of my face. I'm actually fast when it comes to piercing. Most people tell me my piercings are the least painful ones they have ever had. Usually people are just staring at the wall because they don't want to think about the needle that's about to pierce their flesh.


----------



## Mex_Ghost

yen_saw said:


> No problem Paul, i just have to give the carnivorous katydid a cricket and it will let me go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, yes the museum had a webcam on Lois through out her bloom. She has shrank to only a fraction of her own size a month after her bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey 'Tarzan', see any mantis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that oil platform in GOM? We might be on the same line of work
> 
> 
> 
> My profession requires me to visit oil platform sometimes when i was younger. But now i am happy keeping my feet dry.


Long time without posting ....  , you are right Yen, that´s an oil platform at GOM, from time to time I go there for vacations....

saludos


----------



## Mime454

My kitty always keeps me warm when I browse teh internetz. In other news, I have always looked a lot younger than I actually am.


----------



## Malakyoma

Me at a rewards banquet for work a year and a half ago. Hair is typically a bit shorter


----------



## patrickfraser

The girl in the back is hilarious. She either has a splitting headache or she's controlling someone's mind. :lol: Did you bring home any awards?


----------



## Malakyoma

I forget what was going on with her lol. May have been controlling minds  no I didn't bring home any rewards unfortunately. Some people put a ridiculous amount of effort into getting theirs.


----------



## sinensispsyched

patrickfraser said:


> The girl in the back is hilarious. She either has a splitting headache or she's controlling someone's mind. :lol: Did you bring home any awards?


Too many shots can do that.....Or so I've heard.


----------



## agent A

Mime454 said:


> My kitty always keeps me warm when I browse teh internetz. In other news, I have always looked a lot younger than I actually am.


aww so cute :wub: 

and u kinda look like bruno mars :lol:


----------



## Mime454

agent A said:


> and u kinda look like bruno mars :lol:


 Lol. I don't see it.


----------



## Mëluzynn

I play too  

Going to see Agnostic Front and Napalm death in a metal festival near my town this summer.






On our wedding day, 3 years ago  






This one is funny, we looks really young...lol


----------



## CoolMantid

I should post some here but some of you guys alreay know what I look like


----------



## sinensispsyched

I want some pics!


----------



## RocknessMonster

cute wedding photos!!!!


----------



## brancsikia339

Hertarem45 said:


> I should post some here but some of you guys alreay know what I look like


I don't :lol:


----------



## Digger




----------



## Mëluzynn

RocknessMonster said:


> cute wedding photos!!!!


Thanks


----------



## patrickfraser

Me and my godson at a holiday party on Saturday. Not the best photo, as it was taken with a mobile phone. He is the most adorable baby. We are probably going to Knott's Berry Farm on Thursday so more to come.  He will be 1 on Dec. 28th.


----------



## Mëluzynn

Nice one  And the baby is really adorable ^^


----------



## twolfe

Malakyoma, Digger, Meluzynn and Mime. Thanks for sharing your photos. It's nice to see what you look like.

Patrickfraser...you look very happy. I agree...your godson is adorable. You look bundled up for California.


----------



## patrickfraser

LOL, more-so the baby. I always layer for optimal warmth, but the bay gets bundled up by Mama, as directed by Grandma. :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid

This was right before my concert abt two weeks ago, haha!


----------



## Mvalenz

I'm glad someone resurrected this thread. This is what has happened to me in the last few months:

Unofficial Halloween Weekend. SIU has had some issues with riots in past Halloween days. So the university decided to close all bars in Carbondale at 10:30 pm on Oct. 31. Students have unofficial Halloween weekend a couple of weekends before Halloween in response. This was my costume:






After that I had a Buffalo chicken wing party. This is the result:






Then I went to the dentist and they rewarded me with this!:


----------



## fleurdejoo

These pictures are hilarious!

I want more live action shots from everyone!

I will try to take some today at work or something.


----------



## happy1892

Hertarem45 said:


> This was right before my concert abt two weeks ago, haha!


Great! I know what you look like!


----------



## Bug Trader

My three little ones,


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Very beautiful children Michael!  

And Mike I dig the Gene Simmons look, and you def dig the hot wings.


----------



## Bug Trader

Pixie and I


----------



## Mime454

I don't know why, but I always thought that Bug Trader would look like a white version of Ali Velshi on CNN. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Mëluzynn

Bug Trader said:


> Pixie and I


Gosh, this one made my day. Love your style and you little beauty is amazing &lt;3


----------



## Bug Trader

yeah I tend stay away from the formal side of society.....


----------



## Mëluzynn

My mom love this one because I'm not in black... I'm always in black... An old metal girl lives inside me...\m/






And the proof that I have hairs ! Somewhere ! XD






This must have been taken around 1985, the water you see is the Léman Lake


----------



## Mëluzynn

Bug Trader said:


> yeah I tend stay away from the formal side of society.....


Formal what ?


----------



## agent A

Bug Trader said:


> Pixie and I[img=[URL="http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s626/BugTrader/today014_zps1775f96f.jpg%5D%5B/quote%5D"]http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s626/BugTrader/today014_zps1775f96f.jpg][/URL]


Too cute :wub:


----------



## Crazy4mantis

Here I am


----------



## sally

so this is me after being a little overserved on New Years Eve.... those glasses aren't even mine  oh and my name is patricia, sally was my first mantis.


----------



## agent A

sally said:


> [img=[URL="https://mantidforum.net/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif%5D"]http://mantidforum.net/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif][/URL] http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?app=core&amp;module=attach&amp;section=attach&amp;attach_rel_module=post&amp;attach_id=2793'&gt;aa.jpg so this is me after being a little overserved on New Years Eve.... those glasses aren't even mine  oh and my name is patricia, sally was my first mantis.


U look like a younger, nicer version of my mom :lol:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

Hertarem45 said:


> This was right before my concert abt two weeks ago, haha!


Concert? Is there something I'm missing? haha :lol: Thats cool man fill me in


----------



## sally

agent A said:


> U look like a younger, nicer version of my mom :lol:


 I am def older than your momma ! I am 54 and a granny


----------



## patrickfraser

Granny still knows how to party! At least to allow herself to be "overserved". :lol:


----------



## agent A

sally said:


> I am def older than your momma ! I am 54 and a granny


my mom is gonna be 51 in a few days


----------



## Paradoxica

While I was digging through last years yearbook I found this.

Me sharing my other main interest with the children at my school at our annual "Skateboard Party"


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Patricia you look sooo much younger! I would of guessed 40ish at best.  

Brian that is totally awesome! But the photo made the kids face look like a wicked face plant happened? :lol:


----------



## hierodula

This is long overdue for me. ME a few years ago with my dad. (Im on the left  )


----------



## agent A

hierodula said:


> This is long overdue for me. ME a few years ago with my dad. (Im on the left  )


either u r really tall or he is really short  

hehe


----------



## twolfe

Michael (BT), your kids are so cute! I like Chaos' mohawk. That's a great photo of you and Pixie.

Brian, Alex, Patricia/Sally and Lohit...thanks for sharing your photos. Lohit, it's nice to see what you look like.


----------



## SilentDeviL

This is me and my Boy ... His not much a helper when keeping mantis lol ... I do 90% of the work ... and his the one got me started this hobby lol ....






here is me and my buddy Reptiliatus


----------



## lancaster1313

It seems that we are in the same boat.

My daughter got me into insect keeping but she is losing interest fast, especially as far as the work part of it is concerned. lol


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo

me at Catskill chill music festival






me in Arkansas at wakarusa music fest!!! such a long drive from CT luckily have good friends


----------



## hierodula

Lol Tammy np.

@ Alex im 5 feet 8 in now. Im taller than my dad, whos 5 feet 6in.


----------



## CoolMantid

I wish I was 5 foot 8. Im still 5 foot 5 I think


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> I wish I was 5 foot 8. Im still 5 foot 5 I think


Im 5'7" now :lol: 

I grew 2 inches in 4 months


----------



## Mime454

@Axo, how old is your profile picture? I was sure that you were 13 in it. Lol


----------



## hierodula

agent A said:


> Im 5'7" now


Slow down alex!


----------



## fleurdejoo

Most recent picture taken a couple days ago, my Mom on the left.


----------



## patrickfraser

GREAT SMILE, Jude.  Your mom looks "witchy", but in a good way. She looks like she "knows" something and isn't telling.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Lol, and she's kinda hog'n the camera girl  

Nice pic Jude!


----------



## patrickfraser

Now we know where she gets it. The blackberry doesn't fall far from the bush. Sometimes it lands right in it and gets stuck on a thorn. :lol:


----------



## Mime454

Your mom looks like Gloria Vanderbilt.


----------



## patrickfraser

Mime454 said:


> Your mom looks like Gloria Vanderbilt.


SHE DOES!


----------



## Mime454

patrickfraser said:


> SHE DOES!
> 
> [img=[URL="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-8T_nVL_UESY/Tp2mi1LBj8I/AAAAAAAAZ6s/eUlPCxmRdxA/s200/vanderbilt.jpg%5D"]http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-8T_nVL_UESY/Tp2mi1LBj8I/AAAAAAAAZ6s/eUlPCxmRdxA/s200/vanderbilt.jpg][/URL]


Maybe she and Anderson Cooper should meet up and compare moms. Jude says she likes him.


----------



## fleurdejoo

I swear she really doesn't look like like Gloria Vanderbilt.

Maybe reminiscent in that pic though.

I can't believe you said that about "witchy" though Patrickfraser.

I often feel that way about her, in a good way.

Also she loves to garden and she keeps a lot of roses but it's all done so that it looks wild. She's really amazing with it and I always say, this backyard is so "witchy" Mom!

How do you make this all look so natural!!

You know what I mean? I mean it isn't at all manicured and tamed looking. It all looks like it just sorta happened.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo

Mime454 said:


> @Axo, how old is your profile picture? I was sure that you were 13 in it. Lol


speak for your self troll.


----------



## Mime454

Jude, she looks exactly like Gloria. Dead ringer. At least in that picture I wouldn't be able to tell them apart easily.


----------



## fleurdejoo

Why are you calling him a troll? Oh you mean like he's trolling?! No he isn't.

I don't think he meant it an insulting way at all.

You do look much younger in your thumbnail. Is it an older shot?


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo

first of all its me with a large beard and the context of the pic is me traveling almost across country to go to music festivals with friends something a 13 year old should not be doing. just get the feeling hes only looking for a reaction.


----------



## fleurdejoo

No we were talking about your thumbnail. The little snippet of your face looks really young, I was surprised to see the other pictures you put in this thread.

Because you look much older then what I thought from the thumbnail.


----------



## patrickfraser

Must be Botox. Not a line on that forehead, except for the markings on the mantis. :lol: 



fleurdejoo said:


> I can't believe you said that about "witchy" though Patrickfraser.
> 
> I often feel that way about her, in a good way.


Your mom looks very "natural" and it seems she really works her "magic" in the garden. Tell her I think she's hot (but don't tell your dad) :lol:


----------



## twolfe

fleurdejoo said:


> No we were talking about your thumbnail. The little snippet of your face looks really young, I was surprised to see the other pictures you put in this thread.
> 
> Because you look much older then what I thought from the thumbnail.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo

fleurdejoo said:


> No we were talking about your thumbnail. The little snippet of your face looks really young, I was surprised to see the other pictures you put in this thread.
> 
> Because you look much older then what I thought from the thumbnail.





Tammy Wolfe said:


> I thought the same thing.


ohh im sorry i was misreading the whole time. :blush: 

i mean its not an old pic but it is only half my face, i guess i just have younger looking skin and eyes.

sorry Mime.


----------



## Mime454

AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> ohh im sorry i was misreading the whole time. :blush:
> 
> i mean its not an old pic but it is only half my face, i guess i just have younger looking skin and eyes.
> 
> sorry Mime.


I would be a pretty bad troll to insinuate that you were 13 with a full beard. Lol. Trust me, I'm better than that.


----------



## Mëluzynn

Jude ! Gorgeous pic  



patrickfraser said:


> The blackberry doesn't fall far from the bush :lol:


Learned a new expression \o/ La pomme ne tombe pas loin de l'arbre...XD



AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> speak for your self troll.


Breath


----------



## agent A

Mime454 said:


> I would be a pretty bad troll to insinuate that you were 13 with a full beard. Lol. Trust me, I'm better than that.


trolls are not as bad as gremlins...


----------



## angelofdeathzz

fleurdejoo said:


> Most recent picture taken a couple days ago, my Mom on the left.


All I see in some down home Kentucky sweetness! I think they call it "A Southern Bell"


----------



## Mëluzynn

I have a new hijab pin.,.XD






And I look tired, I am...


----------



## D_Hemptress

First picture is of my bf and I,

the second is of my younger sisters and the wonderful man that raised us.

the third is of us with our mother on her graduation


----------



## Mantiskid

D_Hemptress said:


> First picture is of my bf and I,
> 
> the second is of my younger sisters and the wonderful man that raised us.
> 
> the third is of us with our mother on her graduation
> 
> last but not least... ME!


Wow...don't let your bf know I said this...but you're kinda cute. lol


----------



## Meadow98684

Ok, here are a few photos of me...

1. Still from an indie film I did...






2. My high school "sweetheart" &amp; I on toga day in 2010:






3. My picture with David Giuntoli, who plays the lead in the show 'GRIMM':






Rick, I had always been wondering what you look like and I must say I WAS not expecting it! You look good and remind me of Agent 47 in 'Hitman'! Thanks for your service.

AGENT A! You're like the only one on this forum I've not seen a picture of! Whats the deal bub?


----------



## agent A

Meadow98684 said:


> Ok, here are a few photos of me...1. Still from an indie film I did...
> 
> [img=[URL="http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z102/reehljac777/HTFF_roy.gif%5D"]http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z102/reehljac777/HTFF_roy.gif][/URL]
> 
> 2. My high school "sweetheart" &amp; I on toga day in 2010:
> 
> [img=[URL="http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z102/reehljac777/jandm.jpg%5D"]http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z102/reehljac777/jandm.jpg][/URL]
> 
> 3. My picture with David Giuntoli, who plays the lead in the show 'GRIMM':
> 
> [img=[URL="http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z102/reehljac777/David_Giuntoli__Grimm__and_Jacob_Reehl_on_set_in_Portland__97773.jpg%5D"]http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z102/reehljac777/David_Giuntoli__Grimm__and_Jacob_Reehl_on_set_in_Portland__97773.jpg][/URL]
> 
> Rick, I had always been wondering what you look like and I must say I WAS not expecting it! You look good and remind me of Agent 47 in 'Hitman'! Thanks for your service.
> 
> AGENT A! You're like the only one on this forum I've not seen a picture of! Whats the deal bub?


I posted a pic or 2 here and one in the baking thread

But i can post one later


----------



## agent A

here i am!!


----------



## Meadow98684

No I saw your pic in the baking thread. Not what I was expecting! I was expecting a brunette guy with glasses on with some sort of bowl cut for some reason...don't ask why I have no idea! No matter, I bet people didn't expect how I look either...Godzilla!


----------



## agent A

Meadow98684 said:


> No I saw your pic in the baking thread. Not what I was expecting! I was expecting a brunette guy with glasses on with some sort of bowl cut for some reason...don't ask why I have no idea! No matter, I bet people didn't expect how I look either...Godzilla!


lol thats funny


----------



## brancsikia339

bump


----------



## Maddybelle

Well, I suppose its my turn now.

Two years ago:



Got a little "artistic" with my webcam, LOL!:


----------



## sally

Family mantis time,lol

 My granddaughters Margot and Penny loving the mantis  Their mom is not so sure...



 I am giving a "be gentle" lesson lol


----------



## lancaster1313

Nice! I like how bugs look bigger on a childs hands too.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

@ Sally, I thought you said you were in your 50's??? You honestly don't look a day over 35. Hot Grandma alert has been issued...those are some beautiful grand babies, you have a awesome gene pool !!!


----------



## agent A

me dressed up for my school's hunger games contest






all the contestants:






me and the winner (I was 2nd place!!)


----------



## devetaki9

In keeping with the costume theme ^.^ me at a friends pagan wedding as a gypsy


----------



## devetaki9

Just plain old me


----------



## Lannister

Why not...here's a cruddy photo of me.


----------



## devetaki9

No photo is cruddy if you're willing to put yourself out there and share! Welcome aboard


----------



## Lannister

Haha thanks.


----------



## bobericc

Just getting back from work

Playing with my two best friends


----------



## jamurfjr

Here's one of my favorites:


----------



## Paradoxica

jamurfjr said:


> Here's one of my favorites:


Holy , he's got a dinosaur!


----------



## Danny.

jamurfjr said:


> Here's one of my favorites:


Bad a$$ Alligator Snapper! I used to keep one years ago but ended up giving it to a friend.


----------



## D_Hemptress

it looks like it wants to eat you


----------



## jamurfjr

The turtle wasn't happy but needed to be relocated.


----------



## Kaddock

I haven't been to "arthropody" lately (LOL) so I've been gone for a while. The insect discussions on reddit are so boring that I had a hankering to come back home.


----------



## Kaddock

Here're some pics!


----------



## nirotorin

For some reason whenever I picture you guys I always imagine uber nerds. Hair in a bowl cut, glasses, pocket protectors, pants pulled up too high. I guess you guys are really just nature nuts like me, and Acorn though.


----------



## nirotorin

jamurfjr said:


> Here's one of my favorites:


Hey that's my Aumakua! Nice pic.


----------



## nirotorin

Me right now. In some bar I forget the name of. And yes even though I'm in bar I'm totally mantising out right now.


----------



## HungryGhost

This is me hiking on Hurricane Ridge in Washington state this July.


----------



## nirotorin

Nice nocs! Cool view too.


----------



## Extrememantid

nirotorin said:


> For some reason whenever I picture you guys I always imagine uber nerds. Hair in a bowl cut, glasses, pocket protectors, pants pulled up too high. I guess you guys are really just nature nuts like me, and Acorn though.


Honestly very few to none of us are like that.


----------



## Kaddock

Here are some pictures of my wife and friends!


----------



## HungryGhost

nirotorin said:


> Nice nocs! Cool view too.


Thanks. Those nocs have been dear and trusted friends for almost 25 years.


----------



## Paradoxica

Just married a couple weeks ago! :tt1:


----------



## D_Hemptress

Paradoxica said:


> Just married a couple weeks ago! :tt1:


congrats!!


----------



## D_Hemptress

this is a more recent photo of me and my bf at my 27th bday party

https://scontent-a-pao.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1375915_10202178941418776_959904478_n.jpg

sorry this was the only way i could get the picture to show


----------



## bobericc

You guys look happy

Who was the best man..tis?


----------



## Paradoxica

bobericc said:


> You guys look happy
> 
> Who was the best man..tis?


Lol, a Chaeta of course!


----------



## agent A

Paradoxica said:


> Lol, a Chaeta of course!


u 2 put thr hetero in heterochaeta


----------



## nirotorin

Nice Mountain kingsnake.


----------



## Kaddock

nirotorin said:


> Nice Mountain kingsnake.


Is that another euphemism? LOL

His name is Mr Sqiggles. I'll tell him you said hola.


----------



## devetaki9

Awesome pics everyone


----------



## patrickfraser

My BFF Abby sent me this last night. It was from our trip to Cirque du Soleil in October. This is definitely one for the slide show at my memorial. It truly captures the essence of me. LOL







FYI....That was a spicy shrimp on a skewer and topped with a mango cotton candy. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## brancsikia339

Me and my scorpion






Just me


----------



## happy1892

This is me when I was younger.






I am the older one and the younger one is one of my brothers. The Cherries (Bputt Cqot in Korean) bloom in April, but bloom earlier in Washing DC and Wake Forest, possibly because a different variety or conditions, such as different soil. I think it was beautiful in South Korea compared to Wake Forest. I got used to the city and living here feels dull LOL.


----------



## reptilia5

I know this is an old topic but I would like to jump on board if that is OK. This is a pic of me,my wife and our son on his 6th b-day.


----------



## hibiscusmile

All the pictures are so neat, no one could ever call us REAL NERDS! only the geeky ones get seen on tv, we must be the real ones!


----------



## PookaDotted

Here's me!


----------



## happy1892

happy1892 said:


> The Cherries (Bputt Cqot in Korean) bloom in April, but bloom earlier in Washing DC and Wake Forest, possibly because a different variety or conditions, such as different soil.


I was wrong. The cherry trees bloom at April in NC. I thought the plum trees that bloom earlier than cherry trees were cherry trees.


----------



## MantidBro

Me and Swix, my Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco Golden-Knee tarantula) spiderling. I took this about four days ago.





Majesty, one of my two first mantids, on my face. I needed a hair cut bad, hahaa. Adult female Stagmomantis limbata. Taken 3 years ago.





Kent-Lok on my face, I look Irish here, this was taken 2 years ago. I have a habit of putting my mantids on my face LOL





Creatura beside my face rather than on it for a change. I took this a couple days ago. Creatura's an adult male Parasphendale agrionina.


----------



## MantidBro

It's so interesting to see everybody. Rick you look a lot like I imagined you would! You're totally a "Rick"


----------



## MantidBro

I was thought you were female, how foolish of me, nice pics, awesome scorpion


----------



## hibiscusmile

Haven't posted a pic of Fuzzy lately, I gave him some V8, then taught him how to hit his head with the palm of his hand and say " Dad, I could of had a v8! " haha I kill me! You should see him do it! He will be 3 next month!


----------



## patrickfraser

My godson will be 3 in December. He is now in Costa Rica with his parents. The little booger is already more traveled than me. What a tough life. lol


----------



## TheBeesKnees

Hah! It's actually really surprising how close some of you look to the way I kind of assumed you looked. Normally, I'm waaay off. It's kinda cool to see the faces of everyone here!

I guess I'll dump my face here, too:










Mantis has no use for kisses; prefers to employ lips as staircase instead.


----------



## whiskeymikie

&lt;iframe class='imgur-album' width='100%' height='550' frameborder='0' src='http://imgur.com/a/bboaj/embed'&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;

Here i am!


----------



## Inkie

Pictures of me!! http://s1086.photobucket.com/user/Inkie14/library/Me


----------



## kitkat39

Inkie said:


> Pictures of me!! http://s1086.photobucket.com/user/Inkie14/library/Me


WOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## MantisMatt14

Well I guess it's my turn. Here I am with my Shield girl and a few others!!


----------



## LAME

Normally, I would not do this.... But since this forum has become basically my new home and everyone here seems to have a straight head, this is the face of "LAME"


----------



## CosbyArt

Not much into photos of myself. Here is the most recent I could find of me, no need to take a new one either, as this one is only 1/2 a year old or so.

I was at a Electric Six and Yip Deceiver concert, and had a few too many to drink. I'm on the left with the mustache, and on the right is  Valentine the singer of Electric Six.


----------



## dmina

Well very nice to meet you all..

Never liked photo's of myself..


----------



## macromatt

This is me  and my two lil Angels  



You're only given one little spark of madness, you musn't lose it. by mattd85, on Flickr


----------



## Denny1st

Me doing my favorite pastime !


----------



## dmina

Nice fish!... It is nice to meet you...


----------



## Denny1st

Thanks! I Loved fishing since 2 y/o. I always catch and release though. Except trout Cuz they die in the summer anyways also they're yumny


----------



## Jessie

My cat  and i laying on my back.


----------



## Mantis_M

Me and Pinky

The Brain is hanging out in a different room :O)

Mantis_M


----------



## agent A

a few candids. no-that goldendoodle isnt mine but i do have a goldendoodle


----------



## Synapze




----------



## hysteresis

LoL. Coool.


----------



## minomantis

This is me! Was at a halloween party! Lol


----------



## Mantis Lady

I am  here standing between my father and my uncle on a dance party. You can see my hubby on the left of the pic


----------



## RebelleSinner

This is me so cool seeing everyone’s pics


----------



## hysteresis

LoL!  I thought I had already posted in this topic. 

Well, here I am with my perfect half.

For my US forum pals, she happens to have dual citizenship. Her Dad and that whole side of the family is from Alabama, so although having been born Canadian, she is also a US citizen.

Pretty cool, if I were to ever want to move back to the US to work.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I guess I should have posted before! Here's me:

EDIT: a much more recent picture of me: 




- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> I guess I should have posted before! Here's me...


The good Mantis Doctor!


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> The good Mantis Doctor!


What do you mean? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Mantis Whisperer. Mantis behaviourist.  

We still havent seen your Science Fair boards close up.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Mantis Whisperer. Mantis behaviourist.


Ok! Thanks?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ok! Thanks?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


LOL!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Lol  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Beastly

I got punched at work recently but this seemed fun and I got bored at work


----------



## hysteresis

Beastly said:


> I got punched at work recently but this seemed fun and I got bored at work


Your boss is mean!


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Do people still use this stream? Lol.


----------



## MantisGirl13

MrGhostMantis said:


> Do people still use this stream? Lol.


Yup! That's why it's a pinned topic!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis

bump


----------



## Mantis Lady

Nice pic with your ghost on  your nose.


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Thanks!


----------



## hysteresis

LoL, @MrGhostMantis

Just wait til the first time you have to pull a mantis out your nose!


----------



## MrGhostMantis

At least it’s not a spider...


----------



## FabioFabiatic

I feel like one of the youngest ones here. Any other teen mantis keepers?

Also, people say Banded Flowers have good personalities, but mine is just a brat.


----------



## MantisMart

I only had this pic of me and my mantis. Her name is Barry!

(I had to use kine master to resize photo)


----------



## MantisGirl13

FabioFabiatic said:


> I feel like one of the youngest ones here. Any other teen mantis keepers?
> 
> Also, people say Banded Flowers have good personalities, but mine is just a brat.
> 
> View attachment 13468


I'm 15, and I know there are a few other teens here too, although I'm one of the youngest. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis

FabioFabiatic said:


> I feel like one of the youngest ones here. Any other teen mantis keepers?
> 
> Also, people say Banded Flowers have good personalities, but mine is just a brat.
> 
> View attachment 13468
> 
> 
> I'm most likely the youngest
> 
> I'm almost 14


----------



## MantisMart

im 15


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ya, I think you're the youngest.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## FabioFabiatic

MrGhostMantis said:


> I'm most likely the youngest
> 
> I'm almost 14


I'm 13 too, what month?


----------



## MrGhostMantis

You look like, 15!


----------



## FabioFabiatic

MrGhostMantis said:


> You look like, 15!


I don't know if that is good or bad.


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Don't worry, people say I look older than I am too. I also realized we both have long hair too.


----------



## Ax55

I’m honestly curious as to how many teenager mantis keepers we have on the forum


----------



## Ax55

I am one!


----------



## MrGhostMantis

How old are you?


----------



## hysteresis

SilentDeviL said:


> This is me and my Boy ... His not much a helper when keeping mantis lol ... I do 90% of the work ... and his the one got me started this hobby lol ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is me and my buddy Reptiliatus


I just met @Reptiliatus online.

@SilentDeviL, are you still around?


----------



## BringontheBugs

*A wild Joshua appears*​


----------



## Kimie

My old face 






https://app.photobucket.com/u/kema2300/a/d348d80d-8b4f-42ca-9bff-74cac69c1e4a


----------



## TheWrongCrowd

not sure if you're able to tell, but my cat eye and I look a lot alike


----------



## Mantidfinatic13

Oof so many people have the guts to put there photos in public 

i still don’t (to shy )

i am 13 but apparently i look 11.


----------



## TheWrongCrowd

Mantidfinatic13 said:


> Oof so many people have the guts to put there photos in public
> 
> i still don’t (to shy )
> 
> i am 13 but apparently i look 11.


I mean its probably safer not too  but yeah this will be the only site I do this on, I'm pretty shy too


----------



## MrGhostMantis

TheWrongCrowd said:


> I mean its probably safer not too  but yeah this will be the only site I do this on, I'm pretty shy too


I took mine down out of shyness


----------



## TheWrongCrowd

hah yeah I understand


----------



## Cosmic Kitten

This be me.


----------



## agent A

Cosmic Kitten said:


> This be me.
> 
> View attachment 20700
> View attachment 20701


you give off the "I'm either pagan or nonreligious and living in Virginia sucks so here's my spooky (but adorable) black cat" vibes!


----------



## Cosmic Kitten

agent A said:


> you give off the "I'm either pagan or nonreligious and living in Virginia sucks so here's my spooky (but adorable) black cat" vibes!


lol pretty close, I actually like it here in our area of VA. quieter. that's Missy (aka Misschievous), lives up to the name. we (partner and I) also come complete with a fully black void named Binx. yup, like Hocus Pocus. XD (Binx left, Missy right).


----------



## agent A

those have got to be some of the cutest kitties I've seen! I love cats!
ok here's me having a moment with a plastic sauropod (I was gonna sit on it but it wasn't firmly planted to the ground)


----------

